# New Seamaster 300 in 2021! Pics here: thoughts?



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new Seamaster 300, plus a comparison video:






What do y'all think?


----------



## mjrchabot

How’d you get your hands on this? 

If legit - and it looks legit to me - I’m a big fan. It’s a SPECTRE SM300 finally without the ridiculous premium that comes with the Bond association. Would prefer the hour bezel but understand that a dive watch needs a timing bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

For me, the seconds hand (lollipop) is a dealbreaker. Other than that, great looking piece.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Subscribed. Looks fantastic! I love the vintage inspired everything, especially no date. Let’s just hope they don’t blow it with a 15 mm + case thickness... The numerals on the dial look better proportioned (slightly larger) than the co-axial 300M as well. The Omega notebook pictured says 2020, not 2021.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Well COVID happened right? They postponed the release.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Well COVID happened right? They postponed the release.


Thanks. It's been a bit of a long day, lol

What incentive, if any, does Omega have to make this case thinner versus the current generation? Could this new, thinner sapphire crystal possibly bring the overall case thickness down to 13 mm or less?? That is my only wish and my fingers are crossed!


----------



## Titan II

I like that it has an aluminum dive bezel and what looks to be a brushed centre link and polished outer link bracelet.

I don't dislike the sandwich dial, but I prefer the lume filled, lazer cutout indices and silver painted numerals of the 300MC.

I do, however, love the minimal amount of text on the dial. With the accuracy of their new Master Chronometer calibres, they don't need to advertise it all over the dial...everyone will know about them soon enough.

Not a fan of the lollipop seconds hand. Again, I prefer the spear-like seconds hand of the 300MC.

Overall I think it's a nice looking watch. If I wasn't already spoiled with the design of the 300MC I think I would like it a lot more.

I think this will be well received by the masses...gripes about case size and height notwithstanding.

René


----------



## mjrchabot

Aquaracer1 said:


> Thanks. It's been a bit of a long day, lol
> 
> What incentive, if any, does Omega have to make this case thinner versus the current generation? Could this new, thinner sapphire crystal possibly bring the overall case thickness down to 13 mm or less?? That is my only wish and my fingers are crossed!


Wishful thinking sadly... I suspect it will be at least 14mm. Reading the material above, it looks like it's just a new domed sapphire, I don't think that's enough to cut it down from the ~15mm it is today.

Contrary to others, I'm a big fan of the lollipop seconds hand. It's a great vintage inspired nod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Aquaracer1 said:


> Thanks. It's been a bit of a long day, lol
> 
> What incentive, if any, does Omega have to make this case thinner versus the current generation? Could this new, thinner sapphire crystal possibly bring the overall case thickness down to 13 mm or less?? That is my only wish and my fingers are crossed!


As far as an incentive to make a thinner case, I think that would be them addressing the views of many that their watches are becoming _way_ too thick.

I'm not sure if the mid case is thinner than the 300MC, or if they've eliminated the sapphire caseback and gone with a ss caseback, but the new domed sapphire crystal appears to sit well proud of the bezel.

René


----------



## Aquaracer1

mjrchabot said:


> Wishful thinking sadly... I suspect it will be at least 14mm. Reading the material above, it looks like it's just a new domed sapphire, I don't think that's enough to cut it down from the ~15mm it is today.
> 
> Contrary to others, I'm a big fan of the lollipop seconds hand. It's a great vintage inspired nod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wishful thinking at best, agreed. For this to be a viable contender for me, would need to at least match the case thickness of Diver 300, which is about 13.5 mm. Any thicker and I'm out. Unreasonable case thickness makes the modern Omegas non-starters for me


----------



## SaoDavi

I've always preferred it to the current SMP. However, as others have stated, it needs to be thinner and the lollipop seconds doesn't go with the angular design language of the hour makers and hour/minute hands.

Who knows why major companies like Omega and Seiko can't get these simple things right.


----------



## GrimFandango

Interesting! This looks legitimate.

*What I like*

Brushed center link and polished outer links in my opinion is a better look than the other way around (Omega has done this in several models, like the '57 Seamaster 300 limited edition).
Calibre 8912 updated from 8400. Though they seem largely the same in terms of features (anti-magnetic, double mainspring barrels and so on) I believe when the 8400 was used in the 2014 version there was no METAS certification.
Keeps the original 41mm diameter which I think is a great size for a divewatch that straddles the line between modern and throwback.
Changed the bracelet so that the first link does not extend past the lugs. For people with smaller wrists where the original lug design extends past the wrist this improves wearability.

*What I don't like*

It says it has an "aluminium diving scale ring". The current model has a rather fetching liquidmetal ceramic bezel. Which, for a modern dive watch, feels considerably more upmarket to me than any aluminium bezel Omega has produced. In my mind this would be a big step backward and a potential dealbreaker.
In the picture and description, it appears the oversized crown is no longer straight, but it has a conical shape. I think the straight simple crown is a really clean look remeniscent of older dive-watches like the Seiko 62MAS and the 50's Seamasters. Omega used this conical shape in the design of the new Railmaster and Aqua Terra's and I think it made those watches slightly less attractive.
I enjoyed the contrast / combination of the sandwich-style dial and the silver Arabic numerals of the previous version. These kind of "Panerai style" numerals are attractive by themselves. But I don't love them on this dial because it increases the amount of orange lume (I like the implementation and color of the lume but it did not need more of it) and you lose some contrast on the dial.
Just like on the Spectre edition for me the lollipop style seconds hand feels out of place. Almost like an aftermarket addition because it doesn't seem to play of the rest of the dial design. The stark white color makes it stand out even a bit more oddly.
It says the clasp has only 3 position micro-adjustment, which feels like a step back from the excellent 6 position pushextension of the current model.

*What I am not sure about *

Based on the picture it seems like the "thinner profile" is attained by simply lowering the bezel (making the bezel less 'deep') which exposes part of the sapphire that is now more curved. In the current version the sapphire is curved as well but it sits more flush with the bezel. If this is truly the only difference in overall case design, I am not sure whether I like it, dislike it, or if it doesn't even matter.
You can tell from the side that this watch has a different case back. There is no mention of a display case back on the spec sheet. I wonder if it is going to have a solid case back. That might aid in bringing down the thickness. But I personally think it would be a bummer. Especially since Omega creates both interesting and good looking movements.
Overall, if this is accurate and real it is kind of a headscratcher for me. I would love to see a slimmer profile version of the current production model. It is a watch that I already love and would love even more. But it would have to be more than just reducing the height of the bezel. And there are a couple of odd things in this one for me. The aluminium bezel would feel like a step back, as I can not imagine an aluminium bezel that would be as nicely executed and durable as Omega's liquidmetal ceramic bezels. I also do not understand why the glide-extension would be suddenly limited to 3 positions. I like the changes made to the bracelet, but not those of the dial and crown. If this watch were released exactly according to this spec and design, I would prefer the older version.


----------



## Impeccable Watches

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 15618532
> View attachment 15618533
> View attachment 15618534
> 
> 
> sandwich dial, thinner profile, and lollipop seconds hand.
> What do y'all think?


Looks good, similar to the Spectre model, I think I see a sandwich dial for the numerals similar to a Panerai.
Overall I think it looks good but seems like retreading similar paths.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Titan II said:


> As far as an incentive to make a thinner case, I think that would be them addressing the views of many that their watches are becoming _way_ too thick.
> 
> I'm not sure if the mid case is thinner than the 300MC, or if they've eliminated the sapphire caseback and gone with a ss caseback, but the new domed sapphire crystal appears to sit well proud of the bezel.
> 
> René


According to pictured specs, they are keeping the sapphire case back, which should make it slightly thicker than if they did a solid SS case back. To be honest, I wouldn't mind a solid back, especially if it means a sleeker profile overall


----------



## KABAROV

Overall looks good. Minor gripe would be the stark white omega text on the dial when everything else is aged patina.


----------



## JMVNYC

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 15618532
> View attachment 15618533
> View attachment 15618534
> 
> 
> sandwich dial, thinner profile, and lollipop seconds hand.
> What do y'all think?


Deal breaker for me is the damn vintage lume. Love it otherwise but my personal taste hates "aged" lume that's in fact new. It's a very handsome piece though indeed.


----------



## AEC

Looks good


----------



## NikoMos

JMVNYC said:


> Deal breaker for me is the damn vintage lume. Love it otherwise but my personal taste hates "aged" lume that's in fact new. It's a very handsome piece though indeed.


Yeah I agree. This watch would be on fire if they ditched the fauxtina. Regardless, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## tbensous

Looks good. The female end link on the bracelet should help with the length / lug-to-lug. I always thought the old one was too long lug to lug,
I love the sandwich dial. Could be coming on the new PO as well I guess but with white lumes?


----------



## Triton9

Panerai combine with Railmaster.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Triton9 said:


> Panerai combine with Railmaster.


I know very little about watches so Pardon me. I am failing to see the connection?


----------



## tbensous

Cod Holliday said:


> I know very little about watches so Pardon me. I am failing to see the connection?


The sandwich dial with sunken lumed numbers is typical of Panerai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

The sandwich dial is so slick. I think it's a good design. I hope they do it. Sandwiches bring out so much depth in a dial. I think it's a winner.


----------



## anonymousmoose

R1P said:


> For me, the seconds hand (lollipop) is a dealbreaker. Other than that, great looking piece.


I agree, not nice


----------



## Cod Holliday

anonymousmoose said:


> I agree, not nice


+1. Should have left spectre alone. They made a great watch it seems, lollipop hand makes it seem like they are reaching or trying too hard.


----------



## southswell

Looks clean and the side profile harkens back to the submariners from the 60s-70s


----------



## NikByk

Am I reading correctly that the bracelet is adjustable to 3 positions, not the usual 6? Seems odd to me...

Overall, I'm not a huge fan of the changes they've made and I'm happy I didn't wait and purchased the original version.

That being said, many of the changes (polished seconds hand, less text, etc.) were those that many wanted, so I'm glad Omega is listening to the masses.


----------



## Cod Holliday

NikByk said:


> Am I reading correctly that the bracelet is adjustable to 3 positions, not the usual 6? Seems odd to me...
> 
> Overall, I'm not a huge fan of the changes they've made and I'm happy I didn't wait and purchased the original version.


What changes do you dislike? I am only curious.

We have another fellow here who's trying to convince us that 1861 moonwatch is more moonwatch than the upcoming 3861. He has recently purchased 1861 model and intends to realize it's increased desirability and value for the reasons above.


----------



## NikByk

Cod Holliday said:


> What changes do you dislike? I am only curious.
> 
> We have another fellow here who's trying to convince us that 1861 moonwatch is more moonwatch than the upcoming 3861. He has recently purchased 1861 model and intends to realize it's increased desirability and value for the reasons above.


I personally don't like the sandwich dial and the cut-out numbers. Also, the conical crown I'm not a fan of, really didn't like it on the AT and don't like it now. I also actually like the white seconds hand, but I am not sure if I prefer the arrow or the lollipop. I lean towards the arrow, it matches the indices and the other hands. Also, I like the ceramic bezel and don't want an aluminum one, as it'd be way more scratch prone. Some minor stuff is the dial text. I like having a bit more text and the Seamaster lettering under the Omega logo and text. That's just off the top of my head.

I do like the bracelet, however, especially the increased tapering. May just purchase that for my 2014 model.

As I said in an edit to my original comment, though, I'm very happy that Omega is making many of the changes people requested for this model. Very consumer - focused company.


----------



## PeteJ

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 15618532
> View attachment 15618533
> View attachment 15618534
> 
> 
> sandwich dial, thinner profile, and lollipop seconds hand.
> What do y'all think?


Honestly?

It's just a bit 'meh'.

Nothing new or interesting here. Ok, it has a vaguely useable bezel now, but all the same.... not really a useable dive watch. So it has fauxtina and it's a fauxdiver too... there are thousands of those, who need another?!


----------



## Buramu

Nice, I like that lollipop hand!


----------



## Lukebennett21

An applied metal logo would have set it off! Somewhat surprised at the changes overall. Hopefully it is significantly thinner.


----------



## HiggsBoson

What?! It's not a limited edition...


----------



## Technarchy

Overall it looks like an excellent refinement of the existing design. Something about the case flows a little nicer as well. Not sure if the case is slightly re-profiled or if it’s the bracelet pivot points at the lugs. 

I really want a 3 hand diver and these subtle changes move the 300 up to a contender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

I know a lot of you guys like that it’s a no date model, but I really wish they had a date option. I go back and forth on the seconds hand. I don’t mind the lollipop, but I prefer the arrow - which is just more Omega I think. I love the bracelet. This would be a perfect daily wear for me if it just had a date. 

I’d also love to see a GMT version of this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne

(1) I guess I get to be the first here to gripe about the 41mm size. Really wish they had done this based off the 38mm AT case, in a smaller more vintage-appropriate size. 
(2) For what will certainly be a >$5,000+ watch, I'd like a ceramic bezel thank you very much
(3) Add my vote to the chorus of faux-tina haters. Coulda done the black one in faux and the blue one in white for example. (I do like the Panerai sandwich numbers)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Hm, soso about this one. Like with the latest POs I don‘t like the new font for the numerals, not crazy about the lollipop either. But the reduced writing on the dial, the short endlinks and the swapped polished and brushed parts of the bracelet are an improvement.
I would assume that overall thickness remains at 15mm given that they say „thinner profile“. A bit like the Trilogy SM where the crystal is also domed which helps make the watch look thinner than the official thickness.


----------



## chillwill120

I prefer the current one.


----------



## TechGuyJ

CoachRockne said:


> (1) I guess I get to be the first here to gripe about the 41mm size. Really wish they had done this based off the 38mm AT case, in a smaller more vintage-appropriate size.
> (2) For what will certainly be a >$5,000+ watch, I'd like a ceramic bezel thank you very much
> (3) Add my vote to the chorus of faux-tina haters. Coulda done the black one in faux and the blue one in white for example. (I do like the Panerai sandwich numbers)


I must have missed the fact that it has an aluminum bezel! That's a big miss for a watch at this price point (based on current model pricing, I'd imagine this to start out in the low $7K USD range).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12

I prefer the old one on first glance. Glad I was able to get mine on a great discount. As others have mentioned I could take or leave the lollipop hands but no ceramic bezel is a miss IMO.


----------



## mjrchabot

CoachRockne said:


> (1) I guess I get to be the first here to gripe about the 41mm size. Really wish they had done this based off the 38mm AT case, in a smaller more vintage-appropriate size.
> (2) For what will certainly be a >$5,000+ watch, I'd like a ceramic bezel thank you very much
> (3) Add my vote to the chorus of faux-tina haters. Coulda done the black one in faux and the blue one in white for example. (I do like the Panerai sandwich numbers)


Agree about the smaller case.. but then guess what, nobody would buy the AT. So, Omega will never do that.

If they could make this similarly proportioned to a Submariner then I really think this could be THE 300m diver to buy. They have to get the thickness closer to 13.5mm. I love the Spectre SM300, but my god, 15mm thick makes no sense for that watch. Omega is either trolling us or just lazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

The Trilogy SM also has an aluminium bezel and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Aquaracer1

mjrchabot said:


> Agree about the smaller case.. but then guess what, nobody would buy the AT. So, Omega will never do that.
> 
> If they could make this similarly proportioned to a Submariner then I really think this could be THE 300m diver to buy. They have to get the thickness closer to 13.5mm. I love the Spectre SM300, but my god, 15mm thick makes no sense for that watch. Omega is either trolling us or just lazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO the 15 mm case thickness is a joke. You hit the nail on the head, never necessary on a watch like this. They sure aren't listening to the enthusiasts / doing us any favors! It's a shame, they really have lost their way in this area. It's long overdue that Omega address this on this model!!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I too fall in the camp of wishing they would do a date version, get rid of that blob of a lollipop seconds hand, and slim it down a bit as far as how thick it is. I like the 41mm case diameter. I’m not sure about the sandwich dial as I have never owned one and don’t have any experience with them. On one hand, I can see how it adds depth to the dial. On the other hand, I think luxury watches should have applied logos, numerals, indices, etc. Also not a big fan of faux patina on anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango

Sloopjohnb said:


> The Trilogy SM also has an aluminium bezel and I have never had a problem with it.


Trilogy Seamaster is a beautiful watch and the aluminium bezel makes perfect sense on that watch. Because to my eye that watch is an entirely convincing "new old stock" with secret modern tech under the hood. Very cool. However, on this watch that has a more modern feel, not having a ceramic bezel would feel like a step back. To me at least.


----------



## TechGuyJ

I've always secretly wanted one, but it's just not quite there yet, despite loving several things about this watch. The perfect version (for me), would be:

41-42mm
GMT bezel
Arrow seconds hand
Ceramic bezel
Date
Good lume

If Omega made that, I'd be on the waiting list to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

GrimFandango said:


> Trilogy Seamaster is a beautiful watch and the aluminium bezel makes perfect sense on that watch. Because to my eye that watch is an entirely convincing "new old stock" with secret modern tech under the hood. Very cool. However, on this watch that has a more modern feel, not having a ceramic bezel would feel like a step back. To me at least.


You do make a good point. I'm one that, at first, liked the aluminum bezel on this watch. After reading your post (which is right on point) I think what I'm wanting from OMEGA is for them to produce a real dive watch with no "luxury" frills.

-fully brushed case (some polished beveling is okay) and bracelet
-matte dial with painted logo, indices (lazer cut and lume-filled like the 300MC is okay), and numerals
-aluminum bezel to fit the tool watch aesthetic

With all that being said, the watch needs to come in at a price point reflective of it's design and composition. In other words, don't produce a tool diver and charge luxury watch prices.

Rene


----------



## Titan II

TechGuyJ said:


> I've always secretly wanted one, but it's just not quite there yet, despite loving several things about this watch. The perfect version (for me), would be:
> 
> 41-42mm
> GMT bezel
> Arrow seconds hand
> Ceramic bezel
> Date
> Good lume
> 
> If Omega made that, I'd be on the* waiting list* to get one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh please, don't give them more encouragement!!

Rene


----------



## nemozeco

Looks great, except for that lollipop hand. That bit looks weird.


----------



## CoachRockne

mjrchabot said:


> Agree about the smaller case.. but then guess what, nobody would buy the AT. So, Omega will never do that.
> 
> If they could make this similarly proportioned to a Submariner then I really think this could be THE 300m diver to buy. They have to get the thickness closer to 13.5mm. I love the Spectre SM300, but my god, 15mm thick makes no sense for that watch. Omega is either trolling us or just lazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, they could offer the current AT and a diver using the same case. Lots of brands offer a "field" and a "diver" in same case, like Halios (Fairwind and Universa). And there's a real gap in market for a 38mm luxury diver. Chr Ward, Circula etc offer them at mid-price/finish levels...but can't think of any luxury 38mm divers out there?


----------



## mykii

I'm a fan if true. I had sourced and bought a pair of spectre hands (now for sale listed here) so this would provide the watch I always wanted. I guess the spectre hands can go on another Omega watch now.


----------



## mjrchabot

CoachRockne said:


> Sure, they could offer the current AT and a diver using the same case. Lots of brands offer a "field" and a "diver" in same case, like Halios (Fairwind and Universa). And there's a real gap in market for a 38mm luxury diver. Chr Ward, Circula etc offer them at mid-price/finish levels...but can't think of any luxury 38mm divers out there?


You're comparing Omega to two "micro" brands frankly when you compare the size of each company. It makes sense that Halios or CW use the same case for multiple models because they don't have the nearly the same resources as Omega. I'm on your side believe me, I wish there was a 38mm diver but it seems like the 39mm BB58 might be as close as we get.

With Rolex going to a "41mm" Sub, even though the actual increase is less than the stated 1mm, I don't see other brands going smaller just yet.

I think 40mm is the right size for a diver as anything smaller and you risk compromising legibility when it matters most.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Aquaracer1 said:


> IMO the 15 mm case thickness is a joke. You hit the nail on the head, never necessary on a watch like this. They sure aren't listening to the enthusiasts / doing us any favors! It's a shame, they really have lost their way in this area. It's long overdue that Omega address this on this model!!


Why should Omega care for the enthusiasts who make up only a small percentage of their revenue. For those they have the LEs.


----------



## Buchmann69

I like it, but I already have this one which is good enough for me










Otherwise, I'd be all over one of the new releases!

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Aquaracer1

Sloopjohnb said:


> Why should Omega care for the enthusiasts who make up only a small percentage of their revenue. For those they have the LEs.





Sloopjohnb said:


> Why should Omega care for the enthusiasts who make up only a small percentage of their revenue. For those they have the LEs.


Fair point. But 10 years of making comically thick divers is enough (regular or LE's). Time for a change. Omega has shown the ability to go with slightly thinner cases like in the Seamaster Diver. It would be nice to see that trickle down effect in this next generation of the 300


----------



## Cod Holliday

Aquaracer1 said:


> Fair point. But 10 years of making comically thick divers is enough (regular or LE's). Time for a change. Omega has shown the ability to go with slightly thinner cases like in the Seamaster Diver. It would be nice to see that trickle down effect in this next generation of the 300


It would also be nice to see PO return to its 42mm slimmer profile roots.


----------



## Thadmach

Big fan.


----------



## Sean Pizzle

Very mixed emotions. The Sedna 300 is currently on top of my shortlist for a milestone watch in early 2022. I love love love the lack of superfluous/marketing text on the dial. But aluminum bezel would be a deal breaker for me. OP, any idea when we might hear some confirmation?


----------



## Kirkawall

I like it, with some caveats.

Regarding the bezel, we‘ve seen in on the vintage inspired Trilogy, and the recent NTTD, so it seems to fit Omega’s vision for their heritage stable. Not too bothered by the sandwich dial, and again they seem to have telegraphed that trend with the countersunk indices seen on a few models, and the laser-cut waves on the SMP, adding depth by subtraction rather than addition, as it were.


----------



## JLittle

I frakin' love the current one, which I have so, meh.

But if others like it and want to buy it, good for them. All the best.


----------



## busch12

Only thing I don't like is the lollipop seconds hand. But I could live with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell

Looks like this will be a hit. Don’t think they need to keep us in the fake patina on the markers though


----------



## sportsmaven20

tbensous, other than the America’s Cup LE reference, where are you hearing or seeing a new PO is coming?


----------



## tbensous

sportsmaven20 said:


> tbensous, other than the America's Cup LE reference, where are you hearing or seeing a new PO is coming?


I don't have any specific info, it's just a guess, based on what happened with the previous models, and the evolution of Omega watches in other lines.
If you look at the history of the Planet Ocean, they upgraded it every 5-6years.

2005 - Planet Ocean 2500
2011 - Planet Ocean 8500
2016 - Planet Ocean 8800/8900

If you look the PO LE 2500 introduced some changes (Ceramic Bezel, Applied indices, Ceramic Dial) which were applied to the 8500 later.

Now if you look at the current line, they already introduced a lumed bezel with white numeral in the orange/white dial version, and the SMP300 Diver has white enamel as well.
In 2021 it will be 5 years that the current gen was released, and it corresponds roughly to the previous cycle when the PO was upgraded.

I think also they got the SMP 300 Diver right in terms of proportion and the PO gets criticised a lot because of its relative thickness compared to the diameter.

So my guess is that it is likely to get an upgrade in 2021.

What I think would make sense would be:

Lumed Bezel /white numeral like the Orange/White dial PO 8900
Better width/height proportion
Maybe sandwich dial like the SM300 ? That would make sense with the numeral on the dial, and I think it would remove a bit a shininess from the dial (The applied ones are very shiny and not always very legible)

But all that is a guess  time will tell.
Cheers
Thierry


----------



## ekeyte

southswell said:


> Looks like this will be a hit. Don't think they need to keep us in the fake patina on the markers though


I never liked that either.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 15618532
> View attachment 15618533
> View attachment 15618534
> 
> 
> sandwich dial, thinner profile, and lollipop seconds hand.
> What do y'all think?


Thanks again for posting this exciting info!

Is your source able to provide lug to lug and case thickness measurements?


----------



## 2premo

the responses on this are all over the map
but after all,,, its "man jewelry",,, so opinions are of importance
I like the watch overall, the uncluttered dial is probably the biggest one for me
the crown I see some complaints on, goes waaaay back and probably not my first choice, also not common to the 300
the dial with the sandwich, not going to comment till I see it in person, the busy vs. clean, all that's missing is "automatic" to play off the original, which seems obviously the play here
the lollipop hand, that was an option back in the 50's and considered an upgrade, the original second hand was not a radium type, it was not visible in the dark, so to see it you got the "optional" hand, that means they are trying to up-play it, wether you like it is your choice, I could live without it, but "get it" what they are trying to do here
the bezel is not aluminum, I have one of those, but the "insert" is, do I like it?,,, need to see it in person
the thickness??? there are no dimensions so waiting for detail before slaying them on that
on the diameter,,, the most common dive watches with appreciation for their dimension are 40mm, that said the watch bezel needs to accentuate the dimensions, looking at the pics it looks balanced
the date vs. no date, the original,,, which they are obviously aiming at was a no date till the 166,024 in '67, I would prefer one but and hopefully they will develop this line to get there,, as in go through the development to the hugely popular later models, 165. 014, then the 165.024 and 166.024, (166 means date)
I personally am not sold on the bracelet, but again need to see it in person. might make more sense then
overall I like it, hope they release it, if they do and it looks balanced in person, I might throw the coin on it
if you've read this far, well you're better than me, I usually move on unless it's interesting, and this is just an opinion
albeit mine so that makes it important,,,,,, to me 😜


----------



## Arthur M

Not a fan. I don't think it's an upgrade over the last gen. Aluminum bezel? Don't like the conical crown. Numbers are ok, I guess. If the bracelet is 20mm instead of 21, my opinion might change a bit.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Buchmann69 said:


> I like it, but I already have this one which is good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I'd be all over one of the new releases!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Have you ever wondered what this model would Look like if the indices were raised and rhodium (or white gold) plated? I think it would make one hell of a three dimensional dial to an already striking watch.


----------



## Cod Holliday

2premo said:


> the responses on this are all over the map
> but after all,,, its "man jewelry",,, so opinions are of importance
> I like the watch overall, the uncluttered dial is probably the biggest one for me
> the crown I see some complaints on, goes waaaay back and probably not my first choice, also not common to the 300
> the dial with the sandwich, not going to comment till I see it in person, the busy vs. clean, all that's missing is "automatic" to play off the original, which seems obviously the play here
> the lollipop hand, that was an option back in the 50's and considered an upgrade, the original second hand was not a radium type, it was not visible in the dark, so to see it you got the "optional" hand, that means they are trying to up-play it, wether you like it is your choice, I could live without it, but "get it" what they are trying to do here
> the bezel is not aluminum, I have one of those, but the "insert" is, do I like it?,,, need to see it in person
> the thickness??? there are no dimensions so waiting for detail before slaying them on that
> on the diameter,,, the most common dive watches with appreciation for their dimension are 40mm, that said the watch bezel needs to accentuate the dimensions, looking at the pics it looks balanced
> the date vs. no date, the original,,, which they are obviously aiming at was a no date till the 166,024 in '67, I would prefer one but and hopefully they will develop this line to get there,, as in go through the development to the hugely popular later models, 165. 014, then the 165.024 and 166.024, (166 means date)
> I personally am not sold on the bracelet, but again need to see it in person. might make more sense then
> overall I like it, hope they release it, if they do and it looks balanced in person, I might throw the coin on it
> if you've read this far, well you're better than me, I usually move on unless it's interesting, and this is just an opinion
> albeit mine so that makes it important,,,,,, to me 😜


Damn, I learned a few things. Are you a watch buff or an Omega buff? Also, do you hang around with the handle Padi58 on another forum?


----------



## middleman

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 15618532
> View attachment 15618533
> View attachment 15618534
> 
> 
> sandwich dial, thinner profile, and lollipop seconds hand.
> What do y'all think?


That looks amazing with the lollipop seconds... I missed out on the Spectre and been kicking myself ever since.
I'm sure it's not that sensitive if these pics all float around. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get this? Would love to be on a waitlist to get it as soon as it comes out


----------



## Aquaracer1

Now the OP has us right where he wants us... I think he’s holding out on us...


----------



## Karusel

Take my money, please. 

Also, I don't know where OP got all this but I want in on the booty too.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Aquaracer1 said:


> Now the OP has us right where he wants us... I think he's holding out on us...


im new to the forums... I assume OP means original poster.....

A friend found this info at an Omega Boutique near his city, He just asked! Apparently the info came out a couple days ago. I'm glad we all have a chance to know about it ahead of time ???


----------



## dkr

Interesting they've gone back to the PO 2500 style numerals. Don't mind the lollipop second hand, but the bezel seems a bit underdone, especially if it's not ceramic.

A GMT version of this with 24hr bi-directional bezel would be interesting to see. A poor mans Spectre 300M...


----------



## mjrchabot

dkr said:


> Interesting they've gone back to the PO 2500 style numerals. Don't mind the lollipop second hand, but the bezel seems a bit underdone, especially if it's not ceramic.
> 
> A GMT version of this with 24hr bi-directional bezel would be interesting to see. A poor mans Spectre 300M...


I wouldn't say it's a "poor man's" Spectre 300, I'd say it's finally a Spectre 300 priced accordingly.

I like the Spectre 300 a lot but the premium for the Bond affiliation and slight aesthetic differences compared to the standard 300 is beyond ridiculous. And typical of Omega limited editions, 7,007 is quite a lot still. I've owned Citizens that are more limited than that.

I was looking a Spectre for sale here in Canada, it's double the price of a standard 300 used, that's over $5k of a premium for things mentioned above.

I'd laugh if Omega finally gave us a non-LE 300 with GMT and hour bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

Sebastian De Castro said:


> im new to the forums... I assume OP means original poster.....
> 
> I found this info at the Omega Boutique near my city, I just asked and , Voila! Apparently the info came out a couple days ago, I just happened to ask at the right time. I'm glad we all have a chance to know about it ahead of time ???


Yes, OP = Original Poster

We appreciate the info

I just sent you a private message

Thanks!


----------



## alexd3498

I love it but hope it won't have like a 15% price increase like the 3861 speedy


----------



## Cod Holliday

Rumour has Rolex price increase is coming Jan 2021. If that is true, I think Omega will follow suit again and do it unannounced the way they have been for last little while.


----------



## c1gardner

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 15618532
> View attachment 15618533
> View attachment 15618534
> 
> 
> sandwich dial, thinner profile, and lollipop seconds hand.
> What do y'all think?


It will be my favorite version to date!


----------



## middleman

alexd3498 said:


> I love it but hope it won't have like a 15% price increase like the 3861 speedy


from what I've seen so far in the past, the price changes for Omega is really a crapshoot.

Sometimes they go up, sometimes they go down (current Aqua Terra v. Previous & current SMP v. Previous)

not entirely sure what dictates what...


----------



## Perseus

My struggle is this is a "heritage" styled watch and Omega never used the sandwich numerals in the past. To be fair, the first gen also has a sandwich dial, however it was paired with traditional printed numerals. I thought the sandwich hour markers with the vintage inspired lume was a good combination on the first gen. Adding the numerals to the mix seems like too much of a good thing. Overall, I appreciate that the new model feels more like an evolution, rather than an entirely new model. I look forward to seeing the watch in person, but I won't be moving on from my 300mc.


----------



## Titan II

Perseus said:


> My struggle is this is a "heritage" styled watch and Omega never used the sandwich numerals in the past. To be fair, the first gen also has a sandwich dial, however it was paired with traditional printed numerals. I thought the sandwich hour markers with the vintage inspired lume was a good combination on the first gen. Adding the numerals to the mix seems like too much of a good thing. Overall, I appreciate that the new model feels more like an evolution, rather than an entirely new model. I look forward to seeing the watch in person, but I won't be moving on from my 300mc.


I understand what you mean about the "sandwich" dial of the 300MC but to be clear for those who don't know, the dial isn't actually a true sandwich dial. It is a single plate dial with the indices cut out with a laser. The void of the indices is then filled with luminescent material.

The dial if this 300CMC is a true, 2 plate dial, with the bottom plate hosting the lume, and the upper plate housing the cutout indices and numerals.

I much prefer the current, single plate, dial to the sandwich dial, and I hope OMEGA don't plan on using the sandwich dial on their newer models. If this is a one off for this line, then I'm good with that as it isn't a great departure from the single plate dial. However, I'd hate to see them incorporate the sandwich dial into something like the Planet Ocean line. Can anyone picture an Aqua Terra with a sandwich dial?

René


----------



## JackDash

Back to the future .....


----------



## Aquaracer1

I actually don’t mind the dial with recessed markers and numerals. In my rotation anyways it would be a fresh change from applied and painted indices


----------



## Always Forward

For my part, I think this is a great looking watch. I know some disliked the lollipop style of the second hand, but I think it's great. I'd buy one of these is this is the real deal (and looks like it is, at least at some point). Maybe something to look forward to next year.


----------



## Trel

I'm not a fan of it, unfortunately. Since I love me a no-date diver.
It's just got too many flaws and is too much of a mish-mash of design elements. It doesn't have a cohesive design flow, like, for example, the new Seamaster 300 Diver.

And it's still too thick.


----------



## Perseus

Trel said:


> I'm not a fan of it, unfortunately. Since I love me a no-date diver.
> It's just got too many flaws and is too much of a mish-mash of design elements. It doesn't have a cohesive design flow, like, for example, the new Seamaster 300 Diver.
> 
> And it's still too thick.


I think you nailed what I was feeling with the "mish-mash" comment. They switch to the modern Omega crown, which I don't like and added a true sandwich dial, which feels out of place on Seamasater. As a very happy owner of a 300mc perhaps I am not being objective. I would have preferred something closer to the older 300's. I ended up having to sell mine, but I still miss it.


----------



## zuckermania

I was digging it until I read aluminum bezel.

Stylistically I marginally prefer it to the current gen, but given the choice between aluminum or ceramic I'm going with the material that's harder to scratch.

Vintage style lume is still made from modern superluminova. You can get the vintage look without resorting to cheaper materials.


----------



## chillwill120

Perseus said:


> I think you nailed what I was feeling with the "mish-mash" comment. They switch to the modern Omega crown, which I don't like and added a true sandwich dial, which feels out of place on Seamasater. As a very happy owner of a 300mc perhaps I am not being objective. I would have preferred something closer to the older 300's. I ended up having to sell mine, but I still miss it.
> 
> View attachment 15623257


If Omega ever re-releases the model on the left, I will be buying a new watch from an AD for the first time in my life.


----------



## roseskunk

I've been looking for a used trilogy 300 and this just sweetens the pot. Either would suit me just fine, and maybe someone will want to sell their older one for the newer... I'm fine with that. The aluminum on my BB58 isn't an issue, not sure why this would be. Of course I could same some coin and just buy a Baltic...


----------



## Trel

chillwill120 said:


> If Omega ever re-releases the model on the left


Oh imagine. A fully modernized but faithful Seamaster 300. 42mm like the original, 12-13mm thick. Ceramic dial with the big triangle. No faux patina lume, but the bright C3 glow of the old 2254. Sword hands. Liquidmetal bezel. No date, a master chronometer version of the 8400 movement.

Ah, but I can dream.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Trel said:


> Oh imagine. A fully modernized but faithful Seamaster 300. 42mm like the original, 12-13mm thick. Ceramic dial with the big triangle. No faux patina lume, but the bright C3 glow of the old 2254. Sword hands. Liquidmetal bezel. No date, a master chronometer version of the 8400 movement.
> 
> Ah, but I can dream.


Now you are talking! But I agree, unlikely


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Perseus said:


> I think you nailed what I was feeling with the "mish-mash" comment. They switch to the modern Omega crown, which I don't like and added a true sandwich dial, which feels out of place on Seamasater. As a very happy owner of a 300mc perhaps I am not being objective. I would have preferred something closer to the older 300's. I ended up having to sell mine, but I still miss it.
> 
> View attachment 15623257


What reference is that on the left? Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> What reference is that on the left? Looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a165.024


----------



## Alfa2600

So you have the Spectre the 300mc and now this?
Three variants of the same watch? I'm confused 😆.
At first I thought this was an old thread for the 300mc as at a glance it looked the same. Had to go fetch my MC to spot the differences.


----------



## gnn

Thanks for posting, OP.
Slam dunk, except for the lollipop and the huge arrow in the hour hand.


----------



## Macumazahn

Ho hum, another desk diver. I'm sure it's tough enough to survive the perils of the next zoom meeting.


----------



## Alfa2600

Macumazahn said:


> Ho hum, another desk diver. I'm sure it's tough enough to survive the perils of the next zoom meeting.


That's a bit of a flippant comment.


----------



## Lukebennett21

It’s like Sylvester Stallone became a bond agent but wanted an eterna super kontiki


----------



## Macumazahn

Alfa2600 said:


> That's a bit of a flippant comment.


Suitable for 'divers' with domed crystals, sapphire crystals and no crown guard.


----------



## jrg1990

Don't like it at all, looks like a watch from 2001 not 2021. Not sleek or modern at all. I get a lot of people into Omega are older and like the vintage look, but this watch just looks like it should cost $500 to me. Current model for me.


----------



## munichblue

Trel said:


> Oh imagine. A fully modernized but faithful Seamaster 300. 42mm like the original, 12-13mm thick. Ceramic dial with the big triangle. No faux patina lume, but the bright C3 glow of the old 2254. Sword hands. Liquidmetal bezel. No date, a master chronometer version of the 8400 movement.
> 
> Ah, but I can dream.


Bought!


----------



## 2premo

jrg1990 said:


> Don't like it at all, looks like a watch from 2001 not 2021. Not sleek or modern at all. I get a lot of people into Omega are older and like the vintage look, but this watch just looks like it should cost $500 to me. Current model for me.


using your argument "not modern" Rolex might find themselves in a bit of trouble


----------



## Titan II

Macumazahn said:


> Suitable for 'divers' with domed crystals, sapphire crystals and no crown guard.


Why don't you go back to your faux gold NIXON diver and your grillz and leave the real watches to the more mature crowd.😬

Apologies, folks. I just couldn't keep my mouth shut any longer.

René


----------



## Omega9000

Looks great but I guess I'm just getting tired of Fauxtina. There's nothing wrong with designing new watches with vintage case dimensions but that seems lost on the watch industry.


----------



## Aquaracer1

I've inquired at a large Omega AD, and I'm told (not surprisingly) they haven't heard anything regarding the official specs on this yet. If the proportions are right, this will be a 2021 purchase for me!


----------



## solesman

What makes this a desk diver??



Macumazahn said:


> Ho hum, another desk diver. I'm sure it's tough enough to survive the perils of the next zoom meeting.


----------



## Andrews148

I don't like the aged patina, hands, indices or 3-6-9. 🙂

Glad I have my 225450.


----------



## larsjensen

Great design and love the retro inspired look.

I agree with those who are concerned about the thickness. When recently searching for my first Omega diver I found that all the newer sat to lumpy for my taste. Ended up buying a preowned primarily for that reason.

So yes, thinner would be something I would be looking for.


----------



## la pava congona

What's the lug to lug on this? If it is under 50mm I might be interested.


----------



## solesman

la pava congona said:


> What's the lug to lug on this? If it is under 50mm I might be interested.


The case size is 41mm like the previous version which had a lug to lug length of 48mm but the old end links that protruded even further making it around 53mm. The newer version will wear much truer to the lug to lug length with its newer end links that fall flat from the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

solesman said:


> The case size is 41mm like the previous version which had a lug to lug length of 48mm but the old end links that protruded even further making it around 53mm. The newer version will wear much truer to the lug to lug length with its newer end links that fall flat from the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is progress!

Now we await the other crucial measurement: the case thickness...


----------



## BRN

Keeping an eye on this space. I’m really liking what I see and look forward to official announcements from Omega.


----------



## Trel

Aquaracer1 said:


> Now we await the other crucial measurement: the case thickness...


It will still be a chonker, but I think this one will be less severe in terms of thickness because of the domed crystal. Sort of like the hesalite Speedy.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Trel said:


> It will still be a chonker, but I think this one will be less severe in terms of thickness because of the domed crystal. Sort of like the hesalite Speedy.


You are probably right but I can still dream, right. Holding out a glimmer of hope that Omega doesn't fuss that one up


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

The older version was a thick one, but I love it all the same. Great wrist presence. If I want a watch that'll fit under a cuff for more formal events, I'll hold out for a Cartier Santos ?


----------



## Justice

CoachRockne said:


> ...but can't think of any luxury 38mm divers out there?


Here you go...





Bathyscaphe - 5100 1140 NAOA | Blancpain







www.blancpain.com


----------



## gnn

Justice said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathyscaphe - 5100 1140 NAOA | Blancpain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blancpain.com


That's an odd logo to represent a significant 30 bar.


----------



## CoachRockne

Justice said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathyscaphe - 5100 1140 NAOA | Blancpain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blancpain.com


Thanks!! Now all i need is $10 grand !!


----------



## 2premo

gnn said:


> That's an odd logo to represent a significant 30 bar.


but they were the first "modern" dive watch so they got to choose their way


----------



## VizslaFriend

I tend to like the current 300 MC better. This new version might feature some minor improvements though - but let’s see the full feature list first (especially related to thickness).


----------



## 427shark

Looks good, wish it had lug holes for strap changing.


----------



## Badbebe

I'm a sucker for open 6. take my money


----------



## LodeRunner

An Omega AD that I trust told me that the document depicted in the original post is real, although it may not reflect the final specs for the next generation SM300.

Not clear if Omega will continue to offer a *titanium* version of the SM300, the document certainly seems to suggest it might not be offered in the next generation model. The new stainless steel model will now apparently offer a blue bezel/dial combination, which currently only comes on the titanium version.

I used to own the stainless steel SM300 but sold it for the titanium (pictured below), which I personally find more wearable given its considerably lower weight. (And unlike Tudor, Omega knows how to make titanium that looks like steel and avoids that "washed out" look.) I hope the next iteration of the SM300 continues to retain a titanium offering.


----------



## mt_hangglider

What in gods name is wrong with Omega going backwards to anodized aluminum bezels instead of ceramic on this and the recently released bond seamaster?! They claim it's to help patina... to me it's utterly ridiculous.



The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 15618532
> View attachment 15618533
> View attachment 15618534
> 
> 
> sandwich dial, thinner profile, and lollipop seconds hand.
> What do y'all think?


----------



## Poorman

mt_hangglider said:


> What in gods name is wrong with Omega going backwards to anodized aluminum bezels instead of ceramic on this and the recently released bond seamaster?! They claim it's to help patina... to me it's utterly ridiculous.


Because there are some of us out here who prefer the aluminum bezel insert. If Omega made standard version of the Bond Seamaster in steel with white lume and no Bond markings on it I would be all over it.


----------



## brianinCA

I like it, but I really wish Omega would go back to making thinner watches.


----------



## Aquaracer1

brianinCA said:


> I like it, but I really wish Omega would go back to making thinner watches.


+100


----------



## Macumazahn

Titan II said:


> Why don't you go back to your faux gold NIXON diver and your grillz and leave the real watches to the more mature crowd.😬
> 
> Apologies, folks. I just couldn't keep my mouth shut any longer.
> 
> René


Hilarity. I wear a Citizen NY 0040. A real ISO diver with a stainless back, crown guards to protect the crown and a flat mineral glass crystal that may scratch easier but is less likely to shatter. But of course those aren't considerations around the water cooler.


----------



## Macumazahn

solesman said:


> What makes this a desk diver??


Display back for another possible weak point, more breakable sapphire crystal, more vulnerable domed crystal, no crown guard. Certainly not made to be a highly survivable tool with its built in weaknesses, rather a faux tool as jewellery.


----------



## Kirkawall

Macumazahn said:


> Display back for another possible weak point, more breakable sapphire crystal, more vulnerable domed crystal, no crown guard. Certainly not made to be a highly survivable tool with its built in weaknesses, rather a faux tool as jewellery.


IDK about that. I've dived a fair bit with mine, along with a ProMaster, a Doxa and the Pelagos. Admittedly, I'm not doing any saturation dives, and I'm using the watch as a DC backup for most of them outside of a few frees, but I wouldn't call the SMP a "faux tool." It was designed as a diver, tested as one, and can be used as such. And is.


----------



## Mayah110

If it really is thinner I will be all over it. I sold my Seamster 300 because it was just too damn thick and I always was fiddling with it trying to get it to sit right on my wrist. I can't wait to see this one. And the lollipop seconds is awesome!


----------



## Macumazahn

Kirkawall said:


> IDK about that. I've dived a fair bit with mine, along with a ProMaster, a Doxa and the Pelagos. Admittedly, I'm not doing any saturation dives, and I'm using the watch as a DC backup for most of them outside of a few frees, but I wouldn't call the SMP a "faux tool." It was designed as a diver, tested as one, and can be used as such. And is.


Do you agree the points I've made illuminate weaknesses/vulnerabilities for which there are known solutions?


----------



## solesman

Macumazahn said:


> Display back for another possible weak point, more breakable sapphire crystal, more vulnerable domed crystal, no crown guard. Certainly not made to be a highly survivable tool with its built in weaknesses, rather a faux tool as jewellery.


If you do damage to the crown area then you've most likely lost your hand in that accident. Also to shatter the display back you've probably crushed your hand under something so another mute point. Dive watches nowadays are seldom used for purpose, but people buy them to wear as an accessory and to fit into an active lifestyle. Nothing wrong with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macumazahn

solesman said:


> If you do damage to the crown area then you've most likely lost your hand in that accident. Also to shatter the display back you've probably crushed your hand under something so another mute point. Dive watches nowadays are seldom used for purpose, but people buy them to wear as an accessory and to fit into an active lifestyle. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A display back must add a possible weak point.
Scrabbling in rock crevices can damage crowns and crystals without mutilating limbs. None of which matters around the water cooler.


----------



## Alfa2600

Macumazahn said:


> A display back must add a possible weak point.
> Scrabbling in rock crevices can damage crowns and crystals without mutilating limbs. None of which matters around the water cooler.


Then dont buy one and move on.


----------



## Perseus

Alfa2600 said:


> So you have the Spectre the 300mc and now this?
> Three variants of the same watch? I'm confused 😆.
> At first I thought this was an old thread for the 300mc as at a glance it looked the same. Had to go fetch my MC to spot the differences.


The Spectre was a limited edition and the original 300mc will be retired.


----------



## solesman

Macumazahn said:


> A display back must add a possible weak point.
> Scrabbling in rock crevices can damage crowns and crystals without mutilating limbs. None of which matters around the water cooler.


Yes it's a possible weak point. No watch is impervious to damage anyhow. Who cares where someone does or doesn't wear their watch? Doesn't make it any more or less of a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

Perseus said:


> The Spectre was a limited edition and the original 300mc will be retired.


Ahh that makes sense. Really impressed with my 300mc. So pleased I bought when I did if it's to be discontinued, also before the price increase last September.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Personally I really like the new model it tones down the shine the old model has. I like the look of the new style leather strap. The dial seems simpler and just works. Does anyone wear a 5k dive watch for diving? I believe people buy the best of what they can afford.


----------



## munichblue

LodeRunner said:


> ... The new stainless steel model will now apparently offer a *blue bezel/dial combination*, which currently only comes on the titanium version.
> ...


Now we're talking. I would buy the new SM300 in steel with a blue bezel/dial immediately. Fingers crossed for that prediction, hopefully your contact is right.


----------



## Aquaracer1

munichblue said:


> Now we're talking. I would buy the new SM300 in steel with a blue bezel/dial immediately. Fingers crossed for that prediction, hopefully your contact is right.


If they get the proportions right, I'd also go for the blue as I already have a black dial Sub


----------



## Macumazahn

Alfa2600 said:


> Then dont buy one and move on.


Have done. Didn't want a desk diver.


----------



## Macumazahn

solesman said:


> Yes it's a possible weak point. No watch is impervious to damage anyhow. Who cares where someone does or doesn't wear their watch? Doesn't make it any more or less of a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. Makes it more or less of a diver though.


----------



## Alfa2600

Macumazahn said:


> Have done. Didn't want a desk diver.


Yeah yeah, bored now. Desk diver water cooler blah blah. You've given your opinion and that's fine. Now go grab your watch and go play divers in your paddling pool.


----------



## GrimFandango

Since the Speedmaster leak was obviously real, I now also think this is indeed an update that we might see in this coming year.

Which also worries me a little. Could Omega really go back from a ceramic liquidmetal bezel to an aluminium bezel? And from a 6 position micro adjust clasp to a 3 position one? That seems out of character as the brand overall seems to always increase specs with each new iteration. And these are two that I think a lot of people care about. I am hoping those two things will prove to be inaccurate and different in the actual release.


----------



## mjrchabot

Macumazahn said:


> A display back must add a possible weak point.
> Scrabbling in rock crevices can damage crowns and crystals without mutilating limbs. None of which matters around the water cooler.


You seem pretty certain about exhibition case backs being a weakness... yet they pass all of the rigorous testing to be qualified as a diver.

And in all of my time reading forums, I've never seen ONE case of a display back popping out or being damaged. Please enlighten us with an example to show this actually happens in real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango

mjrchabot said:


> You seem pretty certain about exhibition case backs being a weakness... yet they pass all of the rigorous testing to be qualified as a diver.
> 
> And in all of my time reading forums, I've never seen ONE case of a display back popping out or being damaged. Please enlighten us with an example to show this actually happens in real life.


Doesn't Omega make the new version of the Ploprof with 1200 meter water resistance and a display caseback? I am sure there are people who take a puritan stance on such things. There always are. They do have compelling arguments. Something about the beauty of form in service of function, or was it the restraint to allow watches to remain authentic to their utilitarian past? I forget.

Anyway, it does seem that a decent water resistance with a display caseback is quite achievable. At some point, when we have the know-how and the technology, arguing that they are a compromise of some kind starts sounding more and more akin to the argument that windows compromise the structural integrity of a plane. I am sure it was a good argument in the 1910's. Perhaps even the 1920's. But at some point, when the engineers have done their jobs and the world has moved on, it becomes a rather outdated theoretical proposition.


----------



## Alfa2600

GrimFandango said:


> Doesn't Omega make the new version of the Ploprof with 1200 meter water resistance and a display caseback? I am sure there are people who take a puritan stance on such things. There always are. They do have compelling arguments. Something about the beauty of form in service of function, or was it the restraint to allow watches to remain authentic to their utilitarian past? I forget.
> 
> Anyway, it does seem that a decent water resistance with a display caseback is quite achievable. At some point, when we have the know-how and the technology, arguing that they are a compromise of some kind starts sounding more and more akin to the argument that windows compromise the structural integrity of a plane.


I think Omega achieved this back in the 1970's. As I was born in the early seventies what I mean is that Omega did this not very long ago 😆
Oh and windows do infact compromise the structural integrity of an aircraft if the windows have square edges as opposed to round 👍


----------



## Alfa2600

Sorry. Double post


----------



## King_Neptune

Hour markers and second hand are deal breakers.


----------



## SaMaster14

I like it, a lot. 

Especially the sandwich dial. A sandwich dial would be the only thing that would make my Spectre piece better (IMO)


----------



## dobie727

I love that it doesn't have a paragraph on the dial. Some brands/models have gotten out of hand.


----------



## 2premo

dobie727 said:


> I love that it doesn't have a paragraph on the dial. Some brands/models have gotten out of hand.


that's some funny stuff there, caused my mind to go think

the 2021 Omega Seamaster Encyclopedia Edition, with extra writing on the dial
available in your choice of 3 colors


----------



## Macumazahn

Alfa2600 said:


> Yeah yeah, bored now. Desk diver water cooler blah blah. You've given your opinion and that's fine. Now go grab your watch and go play divers in your paddling pool.


I'll leave the water cooler to your watch and you, no worries.


----------



## Apollo83

Assuming legit, it is for me, a minor modification to the existing MC.
+
The new numerals (ties to the indices well)
The reduction in dial text (although the MC is not the worst offender for this)
-
Aluminium Bezel - really? this can't be true.
Lollipop second hand (the spear hand on the MC ties to the angular indices well)

I like the beige lume with black but hope they release a blue dial with white lume for a more modern look on steel of course.
I would also like to see options with a 12 hour bezel maybe in steel for a less diver look.
I think the SM300 could really be the basis of a broader more subtle sports watch line, keeping the SMP as the 'real diver' 
I hope they keep the exhibition back - the movement is one of the reasons I buy Omega.

Assuming the Alu bezel is not true then I think this is a nice progression of the SM300 but not one which causes existing MC owners to trade


----------



## Aquaracer1

Any updates on the timeline of this release?


----------



## solesman

It could be anyone’s guess with the current situation. Not sure if Baselworld is happening this year and now that Swatch group do their own event which will probably be online only. Or they just announce via Instagram? March maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvi1

solesman said:


> It could be anyone's guess with the current situation. Not sure if Baselworld is happening this year and now that Swatch group do their own event which will probably be online only. Or they just announce via Instagram? March maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baselworld "nuked" to atoms. Will never take place again / lost all importance.

Properly IG or online on own site or Fratello 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

jvi1 said:


> Baselworld "nuked" to atoms. Will never take place again / lost all importance.
> 
> Properly IG or online on own site or Fratello
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I prefer it that way too. Loved how Tudor did the BB58 blue on IG 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Omega literally just did the Speedmaster completely online and through social media. I would imagine more releases will be similar for the foreseeable future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

Well... What are they waiting for already??

😂


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

I kinda agree they aren't stupid they know the leak is out I can only assume they are leaving a period of time between the new Speedmaster and the new Seamster. If rumours are to be believed it might go a bit like this Q1 Speedmaster Q2 Seamster Q3 Planet Ocean.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hey All, check out my comparison video here:






Please support the hard work with a like and a share, if you can!

And I am open to constructive criticism ?


----------



## Aquaracer1

Very nice comparison video! 👍🏻 

Please keep us informed of updates as you hear more 

Thanks again!


----------



## Cod Holliday

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Hey All, check out my comparison video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please support the hard work with a like and a share, if you can!
> 
> And I am open to constructive criticism 😊


Excellent work.


----------



## Technarchy

solesman said:


> It could be anyone's guess with the current situation. Not sure if Baselworld is happening this year and now that Swatch group do their own event which will probably be online only. Or they just announce via Instagram? March maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once the Swatch group pulled out, Basel was a dead man walking.

Covid was the final nail in the coffin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Hey All, check out my comparison video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please support the hard work with a like and a share, if you can!
> 
> And I am open to constructive criticism 😊


Nice comparison. Although there is a slight mistake, both old on new gen have domed, scratch‑resistant sapphire crystal with anti‑reflective treatment inside only.


----------



## teckel12

The current model thickness is the only reason I don't own one now. If this is reduced, I'll be a buyer. Also LOVE the aluminum bezel (ceramic bezels are so cold and unwelcoming to me).


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

With the new Olympic seamster dropping today does anyone have an update on the new 300MC? I know most are expecting 2nd quarter.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Neillthewatchfan said:


> With the new Olympic seamster dropping today does anyone have an update on the new 300MC? I know most are expecting 2nd quarter.


I haven't heard anything at all. I am not holding my breath either, I am however VERY interested in the rumoured PO.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Cod Holliday said:


> I haven't heard anything at all. I am not holding my breath either, I am however VERY interested in the rumoured PO.


I like a good rumour, what's happening with the planet ocean?


----------



## Cod Holliday

Neillthewatchfan said:


> I like a good rumour, what's happening with the planet ocean?


Nothing of substance yet but they are due for an update so rumour mill is full bore. I don't think it will happen this year, with new Speedmaster and 300 underway. Too much for Omega to chew especially with COVID and all.


----------



## GrimFandango

I hope we will hear something soon. I am still very excited to hear that Omega is continuing this line of Seamaster since there is so much I love about the model. Many models go all modern or all retro and the way this balances the two just scratches a particular itch for me. 

I would also be really interested to hear whether the bracelet with both the reversed (male/female) endlinks and reversed (outer/inner link) polish on the bracelet will be available separately. I hear different stories. Some saying that it is as easy as walking into an Omega boutique and making the order, and others saying that you need to have the correct reference number watch to order it as a replacement part.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

GrimFandango said:


> I hope we will hear something soon. I am still very excited to hear that Omega is continuing this line of Seamaster since there is so much I love about the model. Many models go all modern or all retro and the way this balances the two just scratches a particular itch for me.
> 
> I would also be really interested to hear whether the bracelet with both the reversed (male/female) endlinks and reversed (outer/inner link) polish on the bracelet will be available separately. I hear different stories. Some saying that it is as easy as walking into an Omega boutique and making the order, and others saying that you need to have the correct reference number watch to order it as a replacement part.


I hope not, would love to pick up the new bracelet. But these end links, if they went from Male to a female, what exactly does that mean? Willthe new bracelet still fit the current watch?


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

The weird thing is the brochure says it was due in 2020 so its looking like a very delayed release, without AD being open world wide you would think Omega would just do an internet release.


----------



## solesman

The end links protrude past the lugs on the older version. So although the lug to lug length is 48mm, if measured from end link to end link it's actually 52.5mm which makes it wear much bigger than the 41mm case size would lead you to believe.

If you look at the alleged forthcoming version, you'll see that the end link is behind the lug and will hang straight down, this it will wear as a 48mm lug to lug watch should without the extra 3.5mm length.












The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I hope not, would love to pick up the new bracelet. But these end links, if they went from Male to a female, what exactly does that mean? Willthe new bracelet still fit the current watch?


----------



## Aquaracer1

solesman said:


> The end links protrude past the lugs on the older version. So although the lug to lug length is 48mm, if measured from end link to end link it's actually 52.5mm which makes it wear much bigger than the 41mm case size would lead you to believe.
> 
> If you look at the alleged forthcoming version, you'll see that the end link is behind the lug and will hang straight down, this it will wear as a 48mm lug to lug watch should without the extra 3.5mm length.
> 
> View attachment 15694952


GREAT post!


----------



## Jetguy87

solesman said:


> The end links protrude past the lugs on the older version. So although the lug to lug length is 48mm, if measured from end link to end link it's actually 52.5mm which makes it wear much bigger than the 41mm case size would lead you to believe.
> 
> If you look at the alleged forthcoming version, you'll see that the end link is behind the lug and will hang straight down, this it will wear as a 48mm lug to lug watch should without the extra 3.5mm length.
> 
> View attachment 15694952


With all the talk of being available separately, does anyone know for a fact whether the new bracelet will fit the existing model? From the looks of it, the cases are pretty close, if not the same (thickness notwithstanding).

I've had mine for years and love it, but the end links are the one thing I can't get over. Being able to put the new bracelet on the old model would be a huge improvement.


----------



## Outtatime12

Would definitely be nice if they shaved a couple mm‘s off the thickness


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

solesman said:


> The end links protrude past the lugs on the older version. So although the lug to lug length is 48mm, if measured from end link to end link it's actually 52.5mm which makes it wear much bigger than the 41mm case size would lead you to believe.
> 
> If you look at the alleged forthcoming version, you'll see that the end link is behind the lug and will hang straight down, this it will wear as a 48mm lug to lug watch should without the extra 3.5mm length.
> 
> View attachment 15694952


Wow, very well done. Thanks for the explanation. I love that you took the time to measure it! This bracelet would really change the feel and look of the current version of it fits 😎


----------



## solesman

The devil is in the details 



The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Wow, very well done. Thanks for the explanation. I love that you took the time to measure it! This bracelet would really change the feel and look of the current version of it fits 😎


----------



## raustin33

solesman said:


> The end links protrude past the lugs on the older version. So although the lug to lug length is 48mm, if measured from end link to end link it's actually 52.5mm which makes it wear much bigger than the 41mm case size would lead you to believe.
> 
> If you look at the alleged forthcoming version, you'll see that the end link is behind the lug and will hang straight down, this it will wear as a 48mm lug to lug watch should without the extra 3.5mm length.
> 
> View attachment 15694952


Nooooooo &#8230; sigh, so many watches are going to female end links and they just look terrible. The bracelets end up looking separate from the watch in a very unpleasing way. I'll simply not own a watch with them.


----------



## solesman

It allows a watch to fit a broader range of wrist sizes. It was a big gripe about the initial 300 MC and kudos to Omega for addressing it.Same with their Planet Ocean line. The new Speedmaster Professional will now be able to be worn by many who had previously had to by a Speedy reduced or FOIS.

A


raustin33 said:


> Nooooooo &#8230; sigh, so many watches are going to female end links and they just look terrible. The bracelets end up looking separate from the watch in a very unpleasing way. I'll simply not own a watch with them.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Does the lug width look bigger to you? That or it’s tapering more....


----------



## solesman

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Does the lug width look bigger to you? That or it's tapering more....


I reckon it will be 21mm like the current generation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

solesman said:


> I reckon it will be 21mm like the current generation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be better at 20 IMO, but 21 is not a deal breaker


----------



## fish70

raustin33 said:


> Nooooooo &#8230; sigh, so many watches are going to female end links and they just look terrible. The bracelets end up looking separate from the watch in a very unpleasing way. I'll simply not own a watch with them.


I think you are in a distinct minority on this one. This lets people with smaller wrists wear a watch that would look too big on them with male end links.


----------



## solesman

Aquaracer1 said:


> Would be better at 20 IMO, but 21 is not a deal breaker


Agreed, but Omega like their weird lug widths.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fish70 said:


> I think you are in a distinct minority on this one. This lets people with smaller wrists wear a watch that would look too big on them with male end links.


Exactly this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

solesman said:


> Agreed, but Omega like their weird lug widths.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?

Do you think there is any chance of this new Omega coming in at 13.5 mm thick or less??


----------



## Miklos86

I talked to the local Omega AD and she said that there will be some novelty this March (probably referring to the new 300),but a Planet Ocean update is unlikely. She said they have the latest movement in there and not likely to update until they can improve on that front as well.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

The time frame of around March release seems reasonable in all honesty. The document does allude to a thinner profiled watch. It will be interesting to see what price point this watch come in at as the grey market has some serious Omega discounts.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Miklos86 said:


> I talked to the local Omega AD and she said that there will be some novelty this March (probably referring to the new 300),but a Planet Ocean update is unlikely. She said they have the latest movement in there and not likely to update until they can improve on that front as well.


Nice to see a member of the 2021 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club in this topic! 
Are you thinking Miklós to leave the Abstinence Club for this new Seamaster?


----------



## Miklos86

VizslaFriend said:


> Nice to see a member of the 2021 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club in this topic!
> Are you thinking Miklós to leave the Abstinence Club for this new Seamaster?


Nope, it's the Planet Ocean I plan on getting, but only in 2022. In 2021 I shall remain pure and abstinent.

By the way, vizslák FTW


----------



## VizslaFriend

The PO is also a great choice... If the rumors are true then we'll see an update this year.
(Regarding Vizslák: szerintem is. A miénk igazi családtag )

Our Vizsla is 8 years old and prefers wearing my Seamaster:


----------



## Miklos86

VizslaFriend said:


> The PO is also a great choice... If the rumors are true then we'll see an update this year.
> (Regarding Vizslák: szerintem is. A miénk igazi családtag )
> 
> Our Vizsla is 8 years old and prefers wearing my Seamaster:
> View attachment 15711203


Well, if Omega released a 39.5mm green and/or titanium version I'd be hard pressed not to break my abstinence vow.

That Speedmaster is a natural fit for your vizsla


----------



## VizslaFriend

Miklos86 said:


> Well, if Omega released a 39.5mm green and/or titanium version I'd be hard pressed not to break my abstinence vow.
> 
> That Speedmaster is a natural fit for your vizsla


Wow, what an idea! Green PO in smaller size, preferably under 13.5 mm - hmmm... That would be something!


----------



## lvt

VizslaFriend said:


> The PO is also a great choice... If the rumors are true then we'll see an update this year.
> (Regarding Vizslák: szerintem is. A miénk igazi családtag )
> 
> Our Vizsla is 8 years old and prefers wearing my Seamaster:
> View attachment 15711203


Viszla has better taste in watches than me.


----------



## Perseus

Aquaracer1 said:


> Would be better at 20 IMO, but 21 is not a deal breaker


It's not a deal breaker but it's annoying. I've had the 300mc for 5 years and I often shoe horn 22mm straps into the lugs.


----------



## A4A

Aquaracer1 said:


> Thanks. It's been a bit of a long day, lol
> 
> What incentive, if any, does Omega have to make this case thinner versus the current generation? Could this new, thinner sapphire crystal possibly bring the overall case thickness down to 13 mm or less?? That is my only wish and my fingers are crossed!


This thickness is what keeps me loving my PO with the 2500 movement. Relatively thin and slides easily under a cuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Hey All, check out my comparison video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please support the hard work with a like and a share, if you can!
> 
> And I am open to constructive criticism 😊


Thanks for the excellent comparison video. Very interesting indeed! I like the tapered bracelet a lot better. I am wondering how much the taper will be, and the clasp size.


----------



## rc2300156

VizslaFriend said:


> Wow, what an idea! Green PO in smaller size, preferably under 13.5 mm - hmmm... That would be something!


where's the "shut up and take my money" meme?????


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

rc2300156 said:


> where's the "shut up and take my money" meme?????


Same boat just waiting to see the release!!!!


----------



## Aquaracer1

Enough build up already, when is Omega gonna release this bad boy, lol. Some have speculated March, or perhaps for those of us in the N Hemisphere, the warmer months like June / July when divers offered to the general public tend to sell better


----------



## Technarchy

Aquaracer1 said:


> Enough build up already, when is Omega gonna release this bad boy, lol. Some have speculated March, or perhaps for those of us in the N Hemisphere, the warmer months like June / July when divers offered to the general public tend to sell better


I'm sure COVID limitations are presenting ongoing challenges to all new releases. Hopefully there is more to be revealed here soon.

And then there is the wait until they are on dealers shelves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

Nothing better to do but commiserate over the wait on this one with you guys... 😂

Has anyone heard anything new?


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Aquaracer1 said:


> Nothing better to do but commiserate over the wait on this one with you guys... 😂
> 
> Has anyone heard anything new?


Nothing all ADs in the UK are still closed, guessing here if the leak was last year and they delayed then I'd imagine its going to be a fairly large launch. I spoke to an AD who's working online and they hadn't heard of the update.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Nothing on my end. Seeing as they released a new limited edition Seamaster chronograph, not sure if this month will be it.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Today I reached out to a large Omega AD... They still have no word on official announcement date...


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## AAMC

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 15779916


The bronze one

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 15779916


This is new! Great job finding this photo. Looks cool in bronze


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

And the new watches are here Omega Debuts New Precious Metal Bronze Alloy In Seamaster 300 Collection Update | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## solesman

Neillthewatchfan said:


> And the new watches are here Omega Debuts New Precious Metal Bronze Alloy In Seamaster 300 Collection Update | aBlogtoWatch


Interesting idea with the bronze gold. The scratch resistant aluminium bezel is a cool idea. Keep the watch vintage looking but with ceramic like resistance to scratching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## [email protected]

oh man, i will add this to my want list!


----------



## NikByk

It appears that the lugs have been shortened, so unfortunately I'd be very surprised if the new bracelet would fit the 2014 model. I was hoping to just purchase the new bracelet. 

Overall, I'm quite happy with the 2014 one I own, but that new crystal with a more dramatic dome does look very nice.


----------



## solesman

Have to say making the bezel fully lumed is a great touch. Blue and on steel. I think Omega will shift loads of these. And the bracelet tapers from 21mm to 16mm at the clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## tbensous

superb.

The video:


----------



## solesman

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 15783187


The domed crystal makes the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

This looks very nice... but it is getting very pricy...

AUD $9,425 on leather, and AUD $9,900 on bracelet for the steel version... this is crazy.

What was the price of the old one ? The same ?


----------



## solesman

The previous steel version was £5000 and the new black model on leather strap is £5260 roughly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

solesman said:


> The previous steel version was £5000 and the new black model on leather strap is £5260 roughly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK fairly stable then... I didn't realize the 300M was so expensive.


----------



## Jason Bourne

The bronze one is legit awesome, but way too much money.


----------



## solesman

Jason Bourne said:


> The bronze one is legit awesome, but way too much money.


Indeed, but it is a gold/bronze alloy. Nice effort to bridge the gap between steel and full gold at a more attractive price point. The tone is pretty spectacular too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikByk

The US Omega site lists prices LOWER than the 2014 model... 
6500 USD for steel on steel vs 6800 USD for the 2014 one.


----------



## Jetrider

Love it except the bracelet...way too much polished surface for a diver.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Anyone know the lug to lug length? The case is slightly thinner than the outgoing 300, so if the lug distance is also shorter that’ll be a huge win for my wrist.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

I may have answered my own question. Assuming Omega's rendering on IG, which is obviously incorrect, portrays the new model's lugs on the top side and the outgoing model's lugs on the bottom side, it looks like the new version has a shorter lug-to-lug distance. I really hope that is the case. New 300


----------



## solesman

Wrist_Watcher said:


> I may have answered my own question. Assuming Omega's rendering on IG, which is obviously incorrect, portrays the new model's lugs on the top side and the outgoing model's lugs on the bottom side, it looks like the new version has a shorter lug-to-lug distance. I really hope that is the case. New 300


Not sure if still the same, but with the new end links it'll wear smaller on the bracelet for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDwatchguy

I’m really geeking out over the lollipop seconds hand!


----------



## GrimFandango

I have to say that I like the pictures of the actual watch a lot more than the renders that were in the leaked document. I did not think I would like the Panerai style sandwich dial numerals, but they look great. Even though the dial is now a bit heavy on the orange lume. I even like the conical shape crown more here than on the aqua terra and railmaster for example. Furthermore the domed sapphire really affects the character of the watch.

The one thing I am still not convinced about is the move from ceramic to aluminium. I understand aluminium has a more retro feel to it and that goes with the rest of the esthetic. But one thing the previous version did so well was combining the old and the new. Combining modern materials and overall look with vintage design cues. Omega's liquidmetal ceramic bezels are quite superb in look and execution. Because of that, it is hard not to think of the change as a downgrade. At least for me as someone who is quite into the glossy style ceramic bezels and who thought that look went quite well with this design.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

My choice would be the bronze gold. Super cool and that one comes with a ceramic lumed bezel! I also think the color of the lume matches the bronze gold very well. It looks excellent on the leather strap and the Omega pin buckle even looks great. This one will be hard to resist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I am really loving all of them. My absolute favorite is the Bronze Gold. This even beats the Panerai 'Bronzo' hands down, and it is also quite a bit less money. Here in Canada it's $15,700. I actually thought that, being a gold alloy, it would cost more. I do wish they had done it with the lollipop hand, though. This is a 'must have' for me, and eventually I will fit it in my collection. It might take a while, and I am only thankful that it is not a LE.

Absolutely love it!!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Some comparative shots of the 2021 Seamaster and the 2014 Seamaster. What do you guys think?












































I believe it goes a much more vintage route, the case is more vintage inspired and the lume is a tab bit more orange. I must say I like it a lot more than the leaked documents. But not sold on it yet, since whats great about the 2014 Seamaster is how modern it looks and feels. Plus the dial looks sharper and has a more refined, elegant design. 
then again, the new one has a great dome shape🧯🔥


----------



## locuswatch_collection

A great classical diver imho

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Some comparative shots of the 2021 Seamaster and the 2014 Seamaster. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15783775
> View attachment 15783765
> View attachment 15783753
> View attachment 15783755
> View attachment 15783773
> View attachment 15783782
> 
> I believe it goes a much more vintage route, the case is more vintage inspired and the lume is a tab bit more orange. I must say I like it a lot more than the leaked documents. But not sold on it yet, since whats great about the 2014 Seamaster is how modern it looks and feels. Plus the dial looks sharper and has a more refined, elegant design.
> then again, the new one has a great dome shape🧯🔥


I think both have their merits. What really sells me more on the new one than anything, is the simpler dial. Less text and the 'sandwich' arabics which match the color of the markers, giving even more simplicity. And I like the idea of an aluminum bezel rather than ceramic. I think that I could honestly say if I had the 2014 model, I would likely change it for the new one. Now, my favorite is the bronze/gold alloy model, although I don't understand why they make the bezel on that one ceramic, as the aluminum would age better with the bronze/gold patina, and also why not give it the lollipop seconds hand as well?


----------



## Iron swan

1.The faux patina on the bezel markers of the black version ruins it for me, just like the black bay 58. Sloppy, heavy handed design. 

2.The faux patina looks terrible on the blue version. Full stop.

3. The faux patina is the same color as pantyhose and I can’t unsee it


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Overall, I think they did a nice job with these. Hopefully we'll still have one of the older models in stock when these new models arrive for a comparison review.


----------



## AAMC

Iron swan said:


> 1.The faux patina on the bezel markers of the black version ruins it for me, just like the black bay 58. Sloppy, heavy handed design.
> 
> 2.The faux patina looks terrible on the blue version. Full stop.
> 
> 3. The faux patina is the same color as pantyhose and I can't unsee it


Not really excited about this one due to the faux patina... they should have done it in green for the black model and white for the blue


----------



## AAMC

AAMC said:


> Not really excited about this one due to the faux patina... they should have done it in green for the black model and white for the blue


Although, that doomed crystal would fit in my collection 

(I'm liking the bracelet)


----------



## BobMartian

AAMC said:


> Not really excited about this one due to the faux patina... they should have done it in green for the black model and white for the blue


That would of been irresistible


----------



## paysdoufs

It’s a nice watch, but I really cannot see the point of using polished outer-links on its bracelet...


----------



## GregoryD

Overall I really like this one. My only real complaint is the continued use of fauxtina, but in some lights it appears almost white. Looking forward to more RL photos.


----------



## VizslaFriend

I prefer the blue color of my current 300 MC titanium compared to the new steel version. It also goes better with the white numerals compared to the fauxtina numerals of the new model.

The black one looks better IMO.


----------



## busch12

Love these and if my Sub doesn't come soon enough I may have to jump ship and add another Omega. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

Neillthewatchfan said:


>


Fantastic!

Case thickness??


----------



## Aquaracer1

Neillthewatchfan said:


> And the new watches are here Omega Debuts New Precious Metal Bronze Alloy In Seamaster 300 Collection Update | aBlogtoWatch


Not surprising, but a bit disappointing.14 mm thick according to this article. Perhaps the last version was 15 mm which is a slight improvement. 12.5 mm range would have sealed the deal for me but I have my doubts now


----------



## Aquaracer1

Wrist_Watcher said:


> Anyone know the lug to lug length? The case is slightly thinner than the outgoing 300, so if the lug distance is also shorter that'll be a huge win for my wrist.


Subscribed. I'd also like to know!!


----------



## Aquaracer1

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Some comparative shots of the 2021 Seamaster and the 2014 Seamaster. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15783775
> View attachment 15783765
> View attachment 15783753
> View attachment 15783755
> View attachment 15783773
> View attachment 15783782
> 
> I believe it goes a much more vintage route, the case is more vintage inspired and the lume is a tab bit more orange. I must say I like it a lot more than the leaked documents. But not sold on it yet, since whats great about the 2014 Seamaster is how modern it looks and feels. Plus the dial looks sharper and has a more refined, elegant design.
> then again, the new one has a great dome shape🧯🔥


Both are nice. I think the numerals on the dial on the new one are more proportionate which makes it more visually appealing to me


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Aquaracer1 said:


> Subscribed. I'd also like to know!!











It seems exactly the same from the inside of the lug, so I think both bracelets might be interchangeable, but not sure! I hope they are. I'd love to buy the new bracelet for more daily wear.

Can anyone Confirm?


----------



## Aquaracer1

I’m looking to add a blue dial Diver. Although my initial thought is that the black looks better in the pics. Looking forward to trying both of these on so I can see the full color spectrum in the metal 

I will also say I’m a huge fan of minimal text on the dial. On the PO and SMP300, omega chose to write a short novel on the dial


----------



## MX793

solesman said:


> Interesting idea with the bronze gold. The scratch resistant aluminium bezel is a cool idea. Keep the watch vintage looking but with ceramic like resistance to scratching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Scratch resistant aluminum" is just marketing spin for "anodize". Maybe they used a heavier anodize (Type III or "hard anodize") than some others use, but it's not ceramic.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Aquaracer1 said:


> Not surprising, but a bit disappointing.14 mm thick according to this article. Perhaps the last version was 15 mm which is a slight improvement. 12.5 mm range would have sealed the deal for me but I have my doubts now


I feel the same. This piece is competing for a spot in my collection currently occupied by a BB58. If they had gotten the thickness down to 12.5 or below, I'd be having a very difficult time right now. Thanks, Omega? ;-)


----------



## AAMC

There's a hands on video


----------



## SwoleBrotato

I like the design and although I dislike fauxtina the tone really works on the black version. But if they made the below changes it would be a killer line up for me overall.

1. Use white markers on the dial and bezel for the blue version
2. Keep the lollipop hand on the bronze gold version


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I can honestly say I am over my slight dislike for the 'faux patina'. Firstly, I realize it is not going away. Secondly, I have come to accept it as a color rather than look at it as 'faux patina. Thirdly, this color works so well especially on the Bronze Gold, it is a match made in heaven and just looks so rich. I have, for a long time, admired the Panerai 'Bronzo', but to me this clearly has the edge over the PAM. Especially since it also has a sandwich dial.

I thought that the bezel looks a bit narrower than the previous model, and the Fratello video confirms that, and also that the dial aperture is larger.

The taper of the bracelet from 21mm to 16mm is excellent and will add a great deal to comfort. As well, Omega has managed to fit in an adjustable clasp, which is a big plus. 

I am eagerly waiting to see all of these in real life!  
.


----------



## MX793

solesman said:


> Have to say making the bezel fully lumed is a great touch. Blue and on steel. I think Omega will shift loads of these. And the bracelet tapers from 21mm to 16mm at the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does not appear the bezel is fully lumed. I think they just color-matched the paint of the numerals with the lume.


----------



## gpstar

Aquaracer1 said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Case thickness??


Hodinkee is saying it is 13.85mm, but Fratello is saying 14.4mm. The previous model is 14.5 I believe. I should dig out my calipers and measure mine, but it appears to be around the same thickness as the previous model or a 2500 PO.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MX793 said:


> Does not appear the bezel is fully lumed. I think they just color-matched the paint of the numerals with the lume.


Looks like the only one with a lumed bezel is the bronze gold model. That one has a ceramic lumed bezel. The others have aluminum non-lumed bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frunkinator

I like it a lot. Love the matte colors and old school font.


----------



## NikByk

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Looks like the only one with a lumed bezel is the bronze gold model. That one has a ceramic lumed bezel. The others have aluminum non-lumed bezels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on the seconds hand in the lume picture, it seems the aluminum bezels are lumed.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

NikByk said:


> Based on the seconds hand in the lume picture, it seems the aluminum bezels are lumed.
> View attachment 15784489


What a beautiful picture! 🧯💨🔥


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I’m getting in contact with my boutique over the new bracelet, and asking if it will fit the previous model. Hang tight guys! 💪


----------



## singularityseven

I think the faux patina looks good on the gold-bronze, but I couldn't help but imagine what it would've looked like without it.


----------



## Aquaracer1

gpstar said:


> Hodinkee is saying it is 13.85mm, but Fratello is saying 14.4mm. The previous model is 14.5 I believe. I should dig out my calipers and measure mine, but it appears to be around the same thickness as the previous model or a 2500 PO.


13.85 is pretty close to the SMP300 at 13.70 mm. That's already borderline. 14.4 + is unnecessary and is simply a non starter for me.

If lug to lug is 48 mm, that will help a lot

If anyone is able to take calipers to the new one to confirm case thickness and L2L - Let me know!


----------



## Aquaracer1

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 15784521
> 
> 
> I think the faux patina looks good on the gold-bronze, but I couldn't help but imagine what it would've looked like without it.


Yea, I'm just not feeling the blue and orange playing nicely together. White and blue, like in your pic looks much better IMO


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NikByk said:


> Based on the seconds hand in the lume picture, it seems the aluminum bezels are lumed.
> View attachment 15784489


Oh nice! Thanks for correcting me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RP1

That blue with the bronze is special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Why did they take “Swiss made” off the dial?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

GreatScott said:


> Why did they take "Swiss made" off the dial?


Don't think they did, it's just hard to see when you look at the dial straight on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Kenobi

singularityseven said:


> I think the faux patina looks good on the gold-bronze, but I couldn't help but imagine what it would've looked like without it


Oh man, the blue looks soooo much better with white lume!


----------



## 2premo

the bracelet is a throwback to the original 7912 with polished outer and brushed inner links


----------



## GregoryD

Aquaracer1 said:


> 13.85 is pretty close to the SMP300 at 13.70 mm. That's already borderline. 14.4 + is unnecessary and is simply a non starter for me.
> 
> If lug to lug is 48 mm, that will help a lot
> 
> If anyone is able to take calipers to the new one to confirm case thickness and L2L - Let me know!


It will also help a lot that it's got female end links compare to male end links on the previous version (which effectively extended the L2L length).


----------



## GregoryD

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I can honestly say I am over my slight dislike for the 'faux patina'. Firstly, I realize it is not going away. Secondly, I have come to accept it as a color rather than look at it as 'faux patina. Thirdly, this color works so well especially on the Bronze Gold, it is a match made in heaven and just looks so rich. I have, for a long time, admired the Panerai 'Bronzo', but to me this clearly has the edge over the PAM. Especially since it also has a sandwich dial.


I'm in the same boat. I generally dislike fauxtina, but it looks pretty good on the bronze and black dial versions. I don't think it works well on the blue dial version.


----------



## JP(Canada)

I've got to say, I really like this shade of blue and to me the tan color markers make a perfect combination. Lovely release. 

One thing I celebrate is that it's virtually the same movement as the 8400 in my 2015 300MC version with LM bezel. I like having the 60 hour power reserve and the jumping hour hand. 

While I think that the LM bezel is indeed a better bezel, I would prefer it having less of a mirror effect. It's very shiny and reflective. The new version addresses that nicely. 

The new dial appears larger, the script and font are great, and that domed crystal is gorgeous. The bracelet is an improvement too. 

There's nothing I don't like on this new version of the 300, but I'm probably going to hold out for a large triangle 300 reissue with sword hands 

Between this and the new Moonwatch, Omega is really hitting out of the park lately, IMO.


----------



## Lu..

Aquaracer1 said:


> Not surprising, but a bit disappointing.14 mm thick according to this article. Perhaps the last version was 15 mm which is a slight improvement. 12.5 mm range would have sealed the deal for me but I have my doubts now


14mm is disappointing .....I mean it has no date....my C Ward C65 is 11.5mm, has a date and is 1/6th the price.....I guess we'll have to wait another 6 years....


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

According this the dial isn't black: The quote is from a Time and Tide article.









6 key differences between the new Omega Seamaster 300 and the previous generation - Time and Tide Watches


When it comes to Omega dive watches, the Seamaster 300 is an enthusiast favourite. Yes, the Diver 300M collection is hugely popular, but for those who aren’t after a contemporary design and prefer the softer and more balanced designs of the Omega archives, then the Seamaster 300 is where you may...




timeandtidewatches.com





The baseplate of the dial is German silver, which is coated in vintage-coloured Super-LumiNova, before being covered with the second dial of common bronze which has the hour markers and numerals cut out to show the Super-LumiNova underneath. The common bronze upper dial is also subject to a special ageing process to oxidise it slightly and create a very dark brown shade across the dial.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Neillthewatchfan said:


> According this the dial isn't black: The quote is from a Time and Tide article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 key differences between the new Omega Seamaster 300 and the previous generation - Time and Tide Watches
> 
> 
> When it comes to Omega dive watches, the Seamaster 300 is an enthusiast favourite. Yes, the Diver 300M collection is hugely popular, but for those who aren’t after a contemporary design and prefer the softer and more balanced designs of the Omega archives, then the Seamaster 300 is where you may...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The baseplate of the dial is German silver, which is coated in vintage-coloured Super-LumiNova, before being covered with the second dial of common bronze which has the hour markers and numerals cut out to show the Super-LumiNova underneath. The common bronze upper dial is also subject to a special ageing process to oxidise it slightly and create a very dark brown shade across the dial.


So if the second dial is common bronze, will it patina over time?


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Aquaracer1 said:


> So if the second dial is common bronze, will it patina over time?


I can't answer that it looks like the second dial is treated and I have read on another forum its dark brown. It looks 'soft black' yes I just made up a colour  in the pictures. Its a watch I am eager to see in person. The blue is nice but its the black all the way for my. I wonder how they get the blue colour. The article from Time and Tide says in conjunction with Omega so it also answers the thickness question.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

JP(Canada) said:


> I've got to say, I really like this shade of blue and to me the tan color markers make a perfect combination. Lovely release.
> 
> One thing I celebrate is that it's virtually the same movement as the 8400 in my 2015 300MC version with LM bezel. I like having the 60 hour power reserve and the jumping hour hand.
> 
> While I think that the LM bezel is indeed a better bezel, I would prefer it having less of a mirror effect. It's very shiny and reflective. The new version addresses that nicely.
> 
> The new dial appears larger, the script and font are great, and that domed crystal is gorgeous. The bracelet is an improvement too.
> 
> There's nothing I don't like on this new version of the 300, but I'm probably going to hold out for a large triangle 300 reissue with sword hands
> 
> Between this and the new Moonwatch, Omega is really hitting out of the park lately, IMO.


I would LOVE to see them reissue the 2254.50 Peter Blake Seamaster, but I don't feel like that will happen anytime soon. Who knows though. I'd love to be wrong!


----------



## geokarbou

I love the new blue and bronze gold versions. The only thing that I dislike on the blue one is the lollipop seconds hand (I know that it's a fan favourite, but to me it seems that it's not 'fitting' with the rest of the design).

Do we have a lug to lug size for these models? A bit concerned they will be quite large for my puny wrists 😅


----------



## mgonz12

They look nice but like the new speedmaster I don’t see enough of a difference to make me switch. The lumed bezel is a nice touch, but I wouldn’t trade it for a ceramic bezel. I guess I’m one of the few who really likes the current bracelet, while heavy it’s very comfortable and the pcls really grew on me.


----------



## MX793

Aquaracer1 said:


> So if the second dial is common bronze, will it patina over time?


It's painted over. The paint may age some (already been "pre-aged"), but you're not going to see the same thing as you get on a bronze case.

Also, the interior of the watch is a sealed system. Not being exposed to humid air, water, sweat, etc will preserve the metal.


----------



## jason10mm

I wonder if they will do a 1-12 bezel on the 300m like from the Spectre. I gotta think that is just a few years off. If this movement has the jump hour hand as well it would be awesome, that complication(?) should be standard on all watches.


----------



## Aquaracer1

I was pretty stoked about this yesterday. Today less so. Not even a close comparison in terms of price point, brand tier, movement & technology and I'm sure I'll get flamed for this, but why wouldn't I just part with 1/6 the cash, 47 mm L2L and 11.5 mm thick and just be content with this??


----------



## Mikegpd

Why would they go back to aluminum bezels? Deal breaker for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Aquaracer1 said:


> I was pretty stoked about this yesterday. Today less so. Not even a close comparison in terms of price point, brand tier, movement & technology and I'm sure I'll get flamed for this, but why wouldn't I just part with 1/6 the cash, 47 mm L2L and 11.5 mm thick and just be content with this??
> 
> View attachment 15785641


Depends, if thickness means a lot to you then of course you won't be happy wearing a 13mm+ watch, regardless how beautiful it is.


----------



## Aquaracer1

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Depends, if thickness means a lot to you then of course you won't be happy wearing a 13mm+ watch, regardless how beautiful it is.


So far we've heard 13.85 and 14.4 mm. Anything over 12.5 mm is a deal breaker for me. I'd say the sandwich dial is not my first choice either. However if it was thinner I'd try it. But unfortunately this is looking like a hard pass for me.

I'm honestly baffled why Omega insists on making their modern offerings so darn thick. It's frustrating. To summarize: Even more of a reason for me to enjoy my Sub and 2254 all that much more...


----------



## Chingoo

Blue with white lume just looks better. This GO is more expensive, yes, but comparing this with the blue Omega leaves the Omega miles behind imo. This is also a reissue of a 1969 model, however 39.5mm x 12.15mm, ceramic bezel etc.

Omega was very close nailing it. There is a big gap in the diver category around 6000 euro. Hoping for some future LE without the faux lume


----------



## Aquaracer1

Chingoo said:


> View attachment 15785844
> 
> Blue with white lume just looks better. This GO is more expensive, yes, but comparing this with the blue Omega leaves the Omega miles behind imo. This is also a reissue of a 1969 model, however 39.5mm x 12.15mm, ceramic bezel etc.
> 
> Omega was very close nailing it. There is a big gap in the diver category around 6000 euro. Hoping for some future LE without the faux lume


Yep, GO nailed the proportions on that one. Also, you are correct about the while lume on a blue dial. More expensive but if that was a no date dial, I'd be seriously tempted!

Omega, I hope you're reading this and taking notes about what proper case proportions look like!!


----------



## dstfno

Lu.. said:


> 14mm is disappointing .....I mean it has no date....my C Ward C65 is 11.5mm, has a date and is 1/6th the price.....I guess we'll have to wait another 6 years....


As the Omega watch and movement are superior to your C Ward in every way it's not an entirely fair comparison. But you're making a fair point as competitors are managing to pack similar features in a slimmer package.

But I guess that even if they could have made the watch slimmer, they cannot improve the watch too much over the previous generation as that would make its price drop heavily on the secondhand market and hurt their brand.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Chingoo said:


> View attachment 15785844
> 
> Blue with white lume just looks better. This GO is more expensive, yes, but comparing this with the blue Omega leaves the Omega miles behind imo. This is also a reissue of a 1969 model, however 39.5mm x 12.15mm, ceramic bezel etc.
> 
> Omega was very close nailing it. There is a big gap in the diver category around 6000 euro. Hoping for some future LE without the faux lume


Not sure how I missed that GO in the 39.5mm size. That looks fantastic!


----------



## solesman

I know it's not ceramic. A hardness of 5000 vickers isn't bad though and the bezels on these really suit the style of watch that Omega were aiming for.



MX793 said:


> "Scratch resistant aluminum" is just marketing spin for "anodize". Maybe they used a heavier anodize (Type III or "hard anodize") than some others use, but it's not ceramic.


----------



## solesman

You should do your research before typing 



MX793 said:


> Does not appear the bezel is fully lumed. I think they just color-matched the paint of the numerals with the lume.


----------



## kplam

Could the watch actually wear thinner than the quoted ~14mm thickness? The previous one didn't have as domed of a crystal. I'm thinking the dome could account for 1-2mm of height.


----------



## MX793

solesman said:


> You should do your research before typing


I stand corrected. One of the videos showed the watch in low light where you could see the lume on the hands and dial glowing and the bezel markings, other than pip, were not visibly glowing.


----------



## MX793

solesman said:


> I know it's not ceramic. A hardness of 5000 vickers isn't bad though and the bezels on these really suit the style of watch that Omega were aiming for.


Anodize is a layer of aluminum oxide artificially formed on the surface of aluminum. Same chemical substance as sapphire. It's a hard substance. Softer than actual sapphire by virtue of its structure (sapphire is monocrystalline), but still pretty hard.

Not sure where you heard 5000 HV. Sapphire is 2500, so it doesn't make sense that an anodize coating could be harder than that by a factor of 2. Hodinkee is reporting 500 HV, which seems more reasonable. Much harder than untreated aluminum, harder than stainless, but well shy of ZrO (which is over 1000).


----------



## solesman

MX793 said:


> Anodize is a layer of aluminum oxide artificially formed on the surface of aluminum. Same chemical substance as sapphire. It's a hard substance. Softer than actual sapphire by virtue of its structure (sapphire is monocrystalline), but still pretty hard.
> 
> Not sure where you heard 5000 HV. Sapphire is 2500, so it doesn't make sense that an anodize coating could be harder than that by a factor of 2. Hodinkee is reporting 500 HV, which seems more reasonable. Much harder than untreated aluminum, harder than stainless, but well shy of ZrO (which is over 1000).


Don't shoot the messenger 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina

I like the general design additions to this year's Seamaster 300, esp. with the bronze gold one. But I'd make a few tweaks.... everything the same as the bronze gold one except....

1. Make a stainless steel version.... though the bronze gold one doesn't look too bad at all... but SS is timeless.
2. Omega Milanese bracelet (like the one on the SMP 300 Bond Spectre but with a thinner and better developed deployant clasp)
3. Add finer knurling for bezel and crown like on proof coin edges
4. Make a satin fine sunburst dial version (cartwheel luster)... the matte, rough textured dial kind of looks cheap though I get the older look they're going for
5. Engraved letterings on case back should be recessed without black paint to give it a more classic look (if it's completely filled I can see the benefit of not having to deal with dirt, sweat, and gunk getting stuck in there but I prefer it without the black paint)
6. Higher quality finished movement.... beveled and polished edges... fewer visible flaws through loupe
7. Hands with much more depth and finish like on Grand Seiko watches instead of the rough stamped finish... also add a domed cover like GS does over the cannon pinion
8. Not a fan of the caseback's outer rim/edge shape. Do a simple case back with knurling to match the crown and bezel knurlings.

And yes, I know there's a stainless steel version but I don't like the lollipop seconds hand on it. I like the dial colors on the bronze gold version, the old style cursive "Seamaster 300" on the dial without adding the annoying "Automatic" or other text on there, the sandwiched dial, how the the text is yellow/off-white except for the logo (white is only used as an accent for the logo on this year's model instead of using the fauxtina color as an afterthought in contrast to the antique theme they were going for with the previous model where only some of the dial paint was in fauxtina)....

Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## aalin13

tbensous said:


> This looks very nice... but it is getting very pricy...
> 
> AUD $9,425 on leather, and AUD $9,900 on bracelet for the steel version... this is crazy.
> 
> What was the price of the old one ? The same ?


The previous version came out at ~$8,000 AUD many years ago, followed by a price increase to $8,400 AUD, then I think it was just under $9,000 as the last price. This is for the SS bracelet version, and I remember this as I considered buying one many times over the years.


----------



## MX793

solesman said:


> Don't shoot the messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is either a typo or they mis-heard/read what Omega said/wrote.


----------



## Aquaracer1

kplam said:


> Could the watch actually wear thinner than the quoted ~14mm thickness? The previous one didn't have as domed of a crystal. I'm thinking the dome could account for 1-2mm of height.


Unfortunately I doubt it. The gap between the mid Case and the bezel (also like on PO) makes it wear thicker and also makes it look visually thicker


----------



## tbensous

aalin13 said:


> The previous version came out at ~$8,000 AUD many years ago, followed by a price increase to $8,400 AUD, then I think it was just under $9,000 as the last price. This is for the SS bracelet version, and I remember this as I considered buying one many times over the years.


It is effectively the same price as the Planet Ocean now, so I suspect the PO price will be bumped soon or at the next gen ? Likely within a year from now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

The more I look at this watch the more I like it lol 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## aalin13

tbensous said:


> It is effectively the same price as the Planet Ocean now, so I suspect the PO price will be bumped soon or at the next gen ? Likely within a year from now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's the same price as the PO now, but this does have a comparable movement to the PO, so I don't think it needs to be cheaper than the PO.

No idea on when the prices will change, but we all know it's only ever going in one direction ...


----------



## ManhattanMD

I'm not a big fan of the lollipop style seconds hand, so the bronze gold would be the one I'd pick of these new models. It's a shame though, because the stainless steel models have a fantastic bracelet that the bronze gold version lacks.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

MX793 said:


> I think that is either a typo or they mis-heard/read what Omega said/wrote.


Don't Bremont do something similar with their cases and it makes them fairly tough and durable? I am not so much bothered about the aluminium bezel. I am hopefully ordering the black when the ADs open.


----------



## MX793

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Don't Bremont do something similar with their cases and it makes them fairly tough and durable? I am not so much bothered about the aluminium bezel. I am hopefully ordering the black when the ADs open.


Bremont uses a surface hardening technique similar to Sinn's Tegiment (IIRC, these methods are all Kolsterising or carburization) that hardens the stainless steel's surface to around 1200 HV. Such methods don't work on aluminum.

What Omega has done is oxalic acid anodizing, sometimes referred to as "hard anodize". Anodizing aluminum is a process that promotes a thickening of the oxide layer that naturally forms on aluminum. The layer can be dyed in the process, which is how you can get blue or red or black anodize. The oxide layer produced from hard anodize is thicker than that created from more decorative types of anodize, so it ends up being more durable as a result.


----------



## solesman

MX793 said:


> Bremont uses a surface hardening technique similar to Sinn's Tegiment (IIRC, these methods are all Kolsterising or carburization) that hardens the stainless steel's surface to around 1200 HV. Such methods don't work on aluminum.
> 
> What Omega has done is oxalic acid anodizing, sometimes referred to as "hard anodize". Anodizing aluminum is a process that promotes a thickening of the oxide layer that naturally forms on aluminum. The layer can be dyed in the process, which is how you can get blue or red or black anodize. The oxide layer produced from hard anodize is thicker than that created from more decorative types of anodize, so it ends up being more durable as a result.


I find this stuff really interesting. Thanks for posting fella 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

MX793 said:


> Bremont uses a surface hardening technique similar to Sinn's Tegiment (IIRC, these methods are all Kolsterising or carburization) that hardens the stainless steel's surface to around 1200 HV. Such methods don't work on aluminum.
> 
> What Omega has done is oxalic acid anodizing, sometimes referred to as "hard anodize". Anodizing aluminum is a process that promotes a thickening of the oxide layer that naturally forms on aluminum. The layer can be dyed in the process, which is how you can get blue or red or black anodize. The oxide layer produced from hard anodize is thicker than that created from more decorative types of anodize, so it ends up being more durable as a result.


great post, always interested in finding out about watch making.


----------



## Aquaracer1

I’m back... lol

Do we know the lug to lug?


----------



## LodeRunner

aalin13 said:


> Yeah, it's the same price as the PO now, but this does have a comparable movement to the PO, so I don't think it needs to be cheaper than the PO.
> 
> No idea on when the prices will change, but we all know it's only ever going in one direction ...


That's not necessarily true; to everyone's surprise, the newest version of the stainless steel SM300 is actually $300 U.S. cheaper than the outgoing model.


----------



## pinchycm

Is the mid case the same as gen1 sans the height?

If so, I’d be curious if the new bracelet fits the gen1.


----------



## tbensous

LodeRunner said:


> That's not necessarily true; to everyone's surprise, the newest version of the stainless steel SM300 is actually $300 U.S. cheaper than the outgoing model.


Well that depends on the country... here in Australia the new model is AUD $475 more than the old one.

New Ref steel on steel : 234.30.41.21.01.001 : AUD $9900 (same as current PO)
Old ref steel on steel: 233.30.41.21.01.001 : AUD $9425


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

pinchycm said:


> Is the mid case the same as gen1 sans the height?
> 
> If so, I'd be curious if the new bracelet fits the gen1.


My boutique says they're going to measure in when the first few watches come in April, and they'll let me know if the bracelet fits.

I think it will, from everything I've seen ?

would be nice to have both OEM bracelets.


----------



## pinchycm

For Sure. Would make wearability better I would think, especially since the end links don't flare out and the huge taper...


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Just a thought I don't think I've seen mentioned yet. Anyone think the current "master co-axial" text on the dial will be sought out 20-30 years from now with fewer years of production? It would never guide my decision making process now, but the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## JP(Canada)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Just a thought I don't think I've seen mentioned yet. Anyone think the current "master co-axial" text on the dial will be sought out 20-30 years from now with fewer years of production? It would never guide my decision making process now, but the thought did cross my mind.


Interesting question. Haven't seen that make a whole lot of difference with Omegas in the past.

Does anyone know for sure if the 300MC is actually discontinued now?


----------



## Titan II

JP(Canada) said:


> Interesting question. Haven't seen that make a whole lot of difference with Omegas in the past.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if the 300MC is actually discontinued now?


Even if they continue to make the current 300MC (which I can't see them doing) the text on the dial would be minus the Master Co-Axial designation.

René


----------



## solesman

Obviously not 100%, but they remain for sale whilst they get ready for the roll out of new models. I guess they will send all out to AD's and boutiques until all sold.



JP(Canada) said:


> Interesting question. Haven't seen that make a whole lot of difference with Omegas in the past.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if the 300MC is actually discontinued now?


----------



## keerola

I decided to go for the old one. You can get them still new, with a better discount plus I like the male centerlinks, ceramic bezel and the arrow seconds hand more. I went to try it on today, and while it was thicker than my current diver (Seiko SLA043) it was less than 1mm thicker, so I'm fine with it. Selling the SLA043 and my Railmaster as this is sort of a combination of both


----------



## aalin13

LodeRunner said:


> That's not necessarily true; to everyone's surprise, the newest version of the stainless steel SM300 is actually $300 U.S. cheaper than the outgoing model.
> 
> View attachment 15788347


Interesting that a newer model is cheaper than the outgoing, very rare in this industry. But as @tbensous pointed out above, it is regional dependent, as the new model is more expensive for us in Australia.


----------



## EekTheCat

I'm really digging this release, especially the blue variant. Main gripe of course is the lug size - most of my straps are 20mm and am not sure if the 21mm would be a secure fit. Still, its a right handsome beast this 300


----------



## Aquaracer1

When will these arrive at AD’s?


----------



## Miklos86

Omega has debuted its "2021 novelties", I guess that means no new PO this year.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Aquaracer1 said:


> When will these arrive at AD's?


From an AD's site: "Expected delivery: April 2021"

Cool


----------



## watchninja123

Is any body bothered by the fact that the hands are made out of aluminum? Could this be the reason why the new model is cheaper than the current model?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamkb26

These look much improved IMO. I like the new black diver 300 releases too.


----------



## SaMaster14

As I continue to look at the model, I have to say, the sandwich dial on this piece just doesn’t do it for me. It’s too Panerai, and the numbers are just too small. That being said, I’m a big fan of the lollipop. However, I’m not sure why Omega made a blue stainless model. Wouldn’t that “cannibalize” the current/outgoing blue Ti model? Before it was easy to tell, blue = Ti, now it’s kind of all over the place. 

I think Omega hit the mark with the Spectre piece (and yes, I am biased, I won’t hide it). Clean, symmetrical face, with the lollipop dial. And I do like the 12-hour GMT bezel. I use it much more frequently than I do the timing/diving bezel on my dedicated divers.


----------



## NikByk

Just received an email from my local boutique saying that the new bracelet is not compatible with the 2014 model.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

NikByk said:


> Just received an email from my local boutique saying that the new bracelet is not compatible with the 2014 model.


Absolute bummer. Thanks buddy


----------



## treasureandoil

SaMaster14 said:


> As I continue to look at the model, I have to say, the sandwich dial on this piece just doesn't do it for me. It's too Panerai, and the numbers are just too small. That being said, I'm a big fan of the lollipop. However, I'm not sure why Omega made a blue stainless model. Wouldn't that "cannibalize" the current/outgoing blue Ti model? Before it was easy to tell, blue = Ti, now it's kind of all over the place.


Now that you mention it, I do like the numbers on the prior dial better. I also agree that the blue was a good differentiator to separate titanium from steel. I'm torn on the lollipop...love it's look, but it does make it a little less legible IMO.


----------



## kamonjj

Why oh why does it have to have the faux patina lume? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian111

kamonjj said:


> Why oh why does it have to have the faux patina lume?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO, if you look at it as "cream colour" lume, it's actually very beautiful. I particularly like the cream lume on the black dial version because I think the watch works both with blacks and greys as well as earth tones.
With that being said, when I think of it as "faux patina" I do agree that it is a bummer.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

I know there are a few hands on pictures on another forum but has anyone managed to see this watch in the flesh?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

all macro shots and some comparisons. Looks like the new bracelet won't fit the old model.


----------



## solesman

.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Has anyone been able to photograph the blue dial at an AD or BTQ, looking for some real life, non press photos? Thanks!


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## Titan II

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 15854390


Congratulations!!

René


----------



## tbensous

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 15854390


Beautiful! Congrats !
We need more wrist shots with different angles sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

The watch isn't mine guys merely a pic I stole from someone from another forum.


----------



## limnoman

Neillthewatchfan said:


> The watch isn't mine guys merely a pic I stole from someone from another forum.


Best you return all the kind congrats and give the picture back to its rightful owner before it reported as stolen 

I'm really looking forward to seeing this one in the metal.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

rjohnson56 said:


> Best you return all the kind congrats and give the picture back to its rightful owner before it reported as stolen
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing this one in the metal.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I was only trying to be helpful bud, I have a ton of pics of blue and black. Personally I hope to order black on Sunday.


----------



## Buchmann69

Neillthewatchfan said:


> I was only trying to be helpful bud, I have a ton of pics of blue and black. Personally I hope to order black on Sunday.


I want the black too, as I have the blue titanium model, which I am wearing today


----------



## tbensous

Neillthewatchfan said:


> The watch isn't mine guys merely a pic I stole from someone from another forum.


you know what you have to do now !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

tbensous said:


> you know what you have to do now !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed,


----------



## limnoman

Neillthewatchfan said:


> I was only trying to be helpful bud, I have a ton of pics of blue and black. Personally I hope to order black on Sunday.


Sorry if you misunderstood my comment, it was made in jest. Nothing wrong with reposting other's pictures.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

rjohnson56 said:


> Sorry if you misunderstood my comment, it was made in jest. Nothing wrong with reposting other's pictures.
> 
> LOoOser in the Brotherhood


Its fine bud, one of these things. I'll let everyone know how I get on over the weekend at the AD


----------



## damienmcguigan

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Its fine bud, one of these things. I'll let everyone know how I get on over the weekend at the AD


Did you get to the AD?


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

damienmcguigan said:


> Did you get to the AD?


I didn't bud weather was awful over the bank holiday weekend, I did speak to one online and he says nothing coming in until later in the year. Pretty vague I know. I hoping to make it over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## damienmcguigan

Neillthewatchfan said:


> I didn't bud weather was awful over the bank holiday weekend, I did speak to one online and he says nothing coming in until later in the year. Pretty vague I know. I hoping to make it over the next couple of weeks.


In the same boat here in NI. Pretty awful weather apart from the Friday which happened to be first night of bars open since December. Hoping to get across to London for a work trip and check out this model


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Just saw this photo on Reddit and wanted to post on here:


----------



## Perseus

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Just saw this photo on Reddit and wanted to post on here:
> View attachment 15874786


I feel like Omega got it right the first time. I think the bracelet end links are an improvement, but that's about it


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Hands-On: The New Omega Seamaster 300s


For this refresh, the designers dove deep into the archives.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## D6AMIA6N

I'm lttp, but when are theses expected to be available? Obligatory wrist shot of my long gone 1st gen.


----------



## mykii

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Just saw this photo on Reddit and wanted to post on here:
> View attachment 15874786


As someone else said, maybe the bracelet is a slight improvement, but wow I can't say the new version is an improvement on the old. The size, proportion, materials (bezel) etc. just don't do it for me at all.


----------



## solesman

D6AMIA6N said:


> I'm lttp, but when are theses expected to be available? Obligatory wrist shot of my long gone 1st gen.
> View attachment 15885138


I've seen a few incomings. On the UK Omega website it asks to add your address and join the "wait list"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Finally made it into the Omega boutique to try on the 300MC. Its stunning in person the bracelet tapers a lot more than I expected it is just very understated.


----------



## Buchmann69

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Just saw this photo on Reddit and wanted to post on here:
> View attachment 15874786


Wow, interesting photo. To me, the new model looks larger next to the old model, and not in a good way.

I have hopes this is just the photo as I'm interested in purchasing the new model in black.

Here's my "old" blue on a crown and buckle strap:


----------



## John Frum

A friend of mine stopped by the OB today. I'll quote him, "Fits great, like it should." He waitlisted a blue dial.

He borrowed my Ti SM300MC recently, so he can compare fit on his 6.5 inch wrist.

Anecdote ain't evidence, YMMV, and so on.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 15923047
> 
> 
> Finally made it into the Omega boutique to try on the 300MC. Its stunning in person the bracelet tapers a lot more than I expected it is just very understated.


I respect the female end links for those who really like the feel of that sort of bracelet, but in pictures, I feel like that lack of lug presence from the male end links gives it less character ? it's a give and take. That taper looks magnificent though. Also, not sure on the numeral cutouts. It might understate the dial even more. I like how the silver numerals pop under lighting in the 2014 model.


----------



## John Frum

Without trying it on and anecdotally, I like the toned down blingery and the female lugs are neither here nor there. If I get one I'll brush the bracelet.

It's got some big shoes to fill, comparing to the 2014 Ti model.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I keep going back to look at the bronze gold version. That’s the one that really stands out to me. I’ll be interested and excited to try one on in person. I like the ceramic, lumed bezel and the colors of everything work very well together on that specific reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

I like it. I liked the previous version too, enough to buy it however the fit on the wrist was not good on me and sold it after a month. I'll try before I buy again. It is a good looker and the changes that I see are improvements to me.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N

I tried it on last Tuesday at the boutique in Atlanta. My gen 1 wore large, this one even more so with the larger dial and reduced bezel width. 

No pics, but after being very excited for the update, I walked away disappointed. Between the heritage diver and my excitement to try a 39.5 PO, which wore too small in my opinion on my 6.75” wrist, the day was a bust. 

However, I was very pleasantly surprised by the “new” Seamaster and the new Speedie definitely stole the show. It’s just not my style.


----------



## busch12

I was planning to pick one up, but I had a hankering for a Black Bay Red and picked one up for under $3k new. That makes the pricing on this one tougher to swallow for a very similarly themed diver. I may have to check them out in person and see if it wows me in to picking one up.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I respect the female end links for those who really like the feel of that sort of bracelet, but in pictures, I feel like that lack of lug presence from the male end links gives it less character ? it's a give and take. That taper looks magnificent though. Also, not sure on the numeral cutouts. It might understate the dial even more. I like how the silver numerals pop under lighting in the 2014 model.


Hmm I felt the taper made the watch feel flimsy its just doesn't have the wrist presence you'd expect. The dial IMO is better a lot better much cleaner. The doomed crystal is excellent. I was left feel a little underwhelmed if I am honest. Id waited so long to see one I finally see one and it was a stunning watch but not the watch I expected. I tried on the NTTD straight after and for me that's a much better watch but it does cost a lot more.


----------



## Perseus

Neillthewatchfan said:


> I tried on the NTTD straight after and for me that's a much better watch but it does cost a lot more.


I really like the NTTD watch, but the pricing seems out of line.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Perseus said:


> I really like the NTTD watch, but the pricing seems out of line.


See I thought the same but its really something special on the wrist.


----------



## sfnewguy

Great pics!! I really appreciate the larger dial opening and smaller bezel and less text on the dial. One other thing about the dial design I think also contributes to the "larger" look of the new Seamaaster the 300. 

I may be wrong, but to my eye the minute markers are a bit shorter in proportion to the cardinal makers so it gives the appearance of more "blank' space in the dial, which to my eye opens up the dial even more to the eye.

I stopped by the Tourbillon Boutique - Swatch's high end brand boutique - in San Francisco. 

They did NOT have the Seamaster 300s. The manager who I know from his days at Torneau said they should get them in by the end of the month. So I put myself on the list to be notified when they arrive so that I can try it on the wrist.

He said more people ae interested in the blue dial than black, which surprises me, as it did him also.

The only thing I do not like about the new Seamaster 300 is the lollipop seconds hand, but not bad enough to not want to get one.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

I was back in trying this watch on yesterday. I have real doubts about it the new bracelet tapers a little to much for my liking and the claps seems tiny in comparison to the other seamsters the watch just seems small.


----------



## mg512

I like the watch but would have stayed with a ceramic bezel and lumed it. The bracelet from the front looks great. I hate that they lost some of the adjustability. I have the current gen and I use every mm as my wrist shrinks and swells. I would have not gone full sandwich but that’s okay with me that they did. It’s supposed to be a modern interpretation of the original. Kind of as if they had never stopped making it in an unbroken chain.


----------



## mg512

The original had a Bakelite bezel. So I feel ceramic is a better choice. I’ll have to see it in the steel to make a judgement.


----------



## arquitron

Outtatime12 said:


> Would definitely be nice if they shaved a couple mm‘s off the thickness


I concur


----------

